# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Εργασία σε περιορισμένους ή κλειστούς χώρους (Work in restricted or enclosed spaces)

## Παναγιώτης

Στις 11 Ιυουνίου 2008 ένας υπολοστρόμος έπαθε ασφυξία σε ένα τάγκι μπάλαστ. Η διερέυνηση του ατυχήματος είναι εδώhttp://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/investigation_reports/2009/saga_rose.cfm.
Στο πόρισμα έχει και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τα μηχανοστάσια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως γράφει το πόρισμα έπρεπε αλώς να δει αν έχει γλυκό νερό ή θάλασσα που μπορούσε να γίνει χωρ.ις να μπει μέσα αν το τάγκι είναι γεμάτο (όπως νόμιζαν) οπότε δεν χρειαζόταν να έχει εξοπλισμό μαζί του. Δεν ήταν όμως και μπήκε μέσα να δει και δεν είχε οξυγόνο. Παραλίγο να σκάσει και ένας motorman (πως μεταφράζεται η ειδικότητα αυτή; ντοκουμάνης; ) που σήμανε συναγερμό αλλά δεν περίμενε το άγμα και μπήκε μέσα να τον βγάλει (ήταν φίλοι) και με το που μπήκε έπεσε κάτω κι αυτός αλλά τον πρόλαβαν και τον συνέφεραν.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε οποιοδήποτε κλειστό χώρο, γεμάτο ή άδειο, ballast, Fresh water ή bunker μετράς, συμπληρώνεις check list, κάνεις risk assessment και μετά με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό, επιτήρηση και ελέγχους μπαίνεις!

----------


## koukou

Το να μπει κάποιος σε οποιαδήποτε δεξαμενή θέλει άδεια από χημικούς (γνωστή ως gas- free) οι οποίοι θα μετρήσουν την περιεκτικότητα του αέρα και θα δώσουν ή δεν θα δώσουν το ok για την εργασία μέσα σε αυτές !Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι προϊστάμενοι επιστασιών κυρίως στην επιστασία Μηχανής το περνάνε στο ντούκου (διότι δεν μπαίνουν οι ίδιοι)  και πραγματικά οι αναθυμιάσεις(το ξέρουν όσοι το έχουν ζήσει )δεν σου αφήνουν την περιθώρια   να εργαστείς, το κεφάλι σου γίνεται σαν να έχεις πιεί 2 μπουκάλες ουίσκι μεσα σε πολύ λίγα δευτερόλεπτα(!!)και ξεχνιέσαι εκεί σε μια κατάστασή ευφορίας που αν δεν έχεις κάποιον πάνω από τη δεξαμενή να σου μιλήσει η να σε σκουντήξει ξεχνιέσαι και λιποθυμάς !!!τραγικά λάθη και αποτελέσματα  για μια δουλειά 10 λεπτών!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι υπήρχε διαδικασία (work permit το λένε) ώστε να συμπληρώνεται μια λίστα με τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω για να μπει κάποιος μέσα σε κλειστούς χώρους. Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε διαδικασία για την περίπτωση που απλώς ανοίγονται τα τάγκια, μια και η εντολή ήταν να ανοίξει και να δει αν είχε γλό νερό ή θάλασσα νομίζοντας ότι η δεξαμενή ήταν γεμάτη (οι συγκεκριμένες ήταν πάντα γεμάτες. Στο όρισμα αποδοκιμάζεται και η πρακτική να γίνεται δοκιμή με το στόμα και όχι με κάποιο πυκνόμετρο.

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά δέν τηρούνται οι κατάλληλές θεσμοθετημένες διαδικάσίες απο τα πληρώματα. Δέν θα το ρίξουμε φυσικά στην αμέλια και αμάθεια του πληρώματος αλλα στην εταιρία που δέν φρόντισε εταιρία κρουαζιέρας να εκπαιδευσει κατάλληλα τα πληρώματα τους για τους κινδύνους κατα την εργασία.

----------


## Leo

Όπα!!! Η εταιρεία έχει φροντίσει να προσλαμβάνει διπλωματούχους Αξιωματικούς, που σαφέστατα ξέρουν τις διαδικασίες (από τα γεννοφάσκια τους αυτά και αυτά τους διδάσκουν στα σχολεία για τα επόμενα διπλώματα). Δεν μας φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι και συχνά πύκνα, για να μην πω πάντα, δεν τηρούμε τα ελάχιστα, πόσο μάλλον αυτά που γράφουν οι διαδικασίες.... και καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι τι εννοώ.

Για να το γράψω αναλυτικότερα, υπάρχουν δυό υποχρεωτικές διαδικασίες το permit to work = άδεια εργασίας και αν αυτή πρόκειται να γίνει σε περιεορισμένο ή κλειστό χώρο  τότε χρειαζόμαστε και το Entry in enclosed spaces = είσοδος σε κλειστούς χώρους. Αυτός που οργανώνει τις εργασίες στο πλοίο οφείλει να τηρεί και τις διαδικασίες όπως αυτές αναφέρονται στον SMS της κάθε εταιρείας.

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς θα έπρεπε απο τα γεννοφάσια τους να εκτελούν τις διαδικασίες αλλα όπως ξέρουμε δέν τις κάνουμε! Αρα θα πρέπει η εταιρία να είναι είτε ποιο προσεκτική στην επιλογή (που να τους βρει τσαμπα και καλούς θα μου πείτε), είτε να τους εκπαιδεύει καλύτερα (τα κουτσουρα μαθαίνουν?) είτε να μην επιτρέπει να εκτελούνται εργασιες εκει. Δύσκολα πράματα το ξέρω αλλα μια ζωη χάθηκε και πολλά χρήματα επίσεις.
Τώρα με τα νέα δεδομένα οι Αξιωματικοί δέν πρέπει να ειναι μόνο certified αλλα και qualified... (χαρα στα training centres δηλαδη)

----------


## Leo

Τώρα μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα. Με μια τελευταία επισήμανση σχετικά με το "ότι πληρώνεις πάιρνεις", θα συμφωνήσω αλλά και το ακριβό δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο και αρτιότερα εκπαιδευμένο, διότι και σε αυτά τα πληρώματα γίνονται ατυχήματα, (τα ακριβά εννοώ, και δεν υπονοώ τους Έλληνες, υπάρχουν σαφώς ακριβότερες εθνικότητες).

----------


## Apostolos

Και το πλοίο σίγουρα δέν έχει φτηνιάριδες senior Officers!
Το θέμα ειναι δύσκολο πολύ...

----------


## koukou

Στην Ελληνική νομοθεσία  υπάρχουν Προεδρικά διατάγματα για την ΄΄ Ασφάλεια και Υγιεινή ΄΄. Στο προεδρικό διάταγμα  70/1990(φεκ 31/Α/14-3-90) και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο κεφάλαιο Β (εργασίες σε επικίνδυνο περιβάλλον και κλειστούς χώρους )Αναφέρονται όσα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πληρώματα (πλοίων) και εργάτες ( ναυτοεπισκευαστικης  ζώνης  ) για την ασφαλή  πρόσβαση σε κλειστούς χώρους και δεξαμενές !!!
Απλά όλοι μας δεν έχουμε μάθει να ψάχνουμε –να διαβάζουμε –και να ενημερωνόμαστε για την ασφάλεια μας στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον ,δεν φτάνει μόνο το κράνος τα γάντια και οι αρβύλες με μεταλλική ενίσχυση!!!
Σε μερικά πλοία ακόμα και τα ειδικά αυτοκόλλητα που δείχνουν τα μέσα ασφάλειας τοποθετούνται για τα μάτια του επιθεωρητή!!!
Και άποψη μου τα  πάντα γίνονται για εξοικονόμηση χρόνου και χρήματος !!!
Ακόμα και διαμερίσματα προώσεως μπορούν να μετατραπούν σε δεξαμενή αερίων (δεν ξέρω αν έχει τύχει σε κάποιον να μυρίσει Freon R-22 σε μεγάλη ποσότητα λόγο διαρροής σε κάποιο chiller ) αυτός που θα το αντιλήφθη έχει μόνο 1 με 2 λεπτά να καταλάβει το τι συμβαίνει, μεγάλη παγίδα!!! 
Οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να χωρίσουμε τις καταστάσεις σε προγραμματισμένες  εργασίες σε κλειστούς χώρους (τακάκια)και σε έκτατες καταστάσεις σε κλειστούς χώρους!!!            
 Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει το πλήρωμα να είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένο και εκπαιδευμένο   να εκτελέσει σωστά μια είσοδο σε  κάποιον χώρο (δεξαμενή- διαμέρισμα ).
Μια έναρξη εργασίας σε επικίνδυνο περιβάλλον –κλειστούς χώρους  ξεκινάει κάπως έτσι με βάση τον Νόμο: 
*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Α'**Αρθρο 2
Εννοιολογικοί Προσδιορισμοί*Για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του παρόντος θεωρούνται: 
*1. Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό Έργο:* Κάθε ναυπηγική ή ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική εργασία ορισμένης χρονικής διάρκειας, όπως νέα κατασκευή, μετασκευή, προσθήκη, επισκευή, συντήρηση, διάλυση.
*2. Μέτρα ασφάλειας:* Όλα τα μέτρα που αφορούν σε ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικά έργα και προβλέπονται από τις διατάξεις που ισχύουν για την υγιεινή και ασφάλεια της εργασίας. 
*3. Κύριος του έργου:* Ο πλοιοκτήτης, εφοπλιστής, νομέας, ο κάτοχος του πλοίου ή άλλης πλωτής κατασκευής όπου εκτελείται ύστερα από εντολή του και για λογαριασμό του ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό έργο. Ο κύριος του έργου μπορεί να εκπροσωπείται από το νόμιμο εξουσιοδοτημένο εκπρόσωπό του ή τον Πλοίαρχο του πλοίου. 
*4. Εργολάβος:* Πρόσωπο φυσικό ή νομικό το οποίο συμβάλλεται με μίσθωση έργου με τον κύριο του έργου και αναλαμβάνει την εκτέλεση ολόκληρου ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού έργου ή τμήματός του. 
*5. Υπεργολάβος:* Πρόσωπο φυσικό ή νομικό το οποίο συμβάλλεται με μίσθωση έργου με τον εργολάβο και αναλαμβάνει την εκτέλεση ολόκληρου ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού έργου ή τμήματός του. Ως υπεργολάβος θεωρείται επίσης και το πρόσωπο το οποίο συμβάλλεται με μίσθωση έργου με άλλον υπεργολάβο και αναλαμβάνει, σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, την εκτέλεση ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού έργου ή τμήματός του. 
*6. Μελετητής μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας:* πρόσωπο το οποίο συμβάλλεται με τον κύριο του έργου και έχει εκπονήσει τη μελέτη των απαιτουμένων μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας και του σχεδίου διαφυγής και διάσωσης των εργαζομένων σε περίπτωση ανάγκης. 
*7. Παρέχων το χώρο:* Ο ιδιοκτήτης ή ο εκμεταλλευόμενος τον χώρο ή τις εγκαταστάσεις όπου εκτελείται ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό έργο. 
*8. Χημικός Ναυτιλίας:* Ο κάτοχος άδειας για την έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια 
(GAS-FREEING). 
*9. Πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια:* Η γραπτή γνωμάτευση που εκδίδεται από τον Χημικό Ναυτιλίας σύμφωνα με τα ΥΠΟΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ Ι και ΙΙ του παραρτήματος της Υπουργικής Απόφασης 3232/41/89 (Β' 400). 
*10. Εύφλεκτα υγρά:* Υγρά με σημείο ανάφλεξης μικρότερο από 60 βαθμούς C (σε δοκιμή κλειστού δοχείου). 
*11. Καύσιμα υγρά (COMBUSTIBLE LIQUIDS):* Υγρά με σημείο ανάφλεξης μεγαλύτερο από 60 βαθμούς C (σε δοκιμή κλειστού δοχείου). 
*12. Εύφλεκτα αέρια υπό πίεση:* Χημικά προϊόντα που σχηματίζουν αναφλέξιμα μίγματα με τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα και που έχουν συμπιεσθεί ή υγροποιηθεί για τον σκοπό της μεταφοράς τους. Αέριο θεωρείται το χημικό προϊόν, που η πίεση των ατμών του υπερβαίνει τα 2,8 BAR σε θερμοκρασία 37,8 βαθμών C. 
*13. Επικίνδυνα χημικά προϊόντα:* Χημικές ενώσεις, μίγματα ή διαλύματα σε στερεά, υγρά ή αέρια κατάσταση, που μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνα για την ανθρώπινη ζωή (ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται τοξικά, ασφυξιογόνα, καυστικά, εύφλεκτα). 
*14. Θερμή εργασία:* Η εργασία συγκόλλησης, κοπής, πυράκτωσης και γενικά κάθε εργασία που συνεπάγεται τη χρήση οργάνων ή συσκευών, που παράγουν φωτιά, φλόγα, θερμότητα, σπινθήρες ή ηλεκτρικά τόξα. 
*15. Ψυχρή εργασία:* Κάθε εργασία που δεν είναι θερμή. 
*16. Επιθεώρηση κλειστού χώρου:* Ο έλεγχος και η πραγματοποίηση μετρήσεων σ' έναν κλειστό χώρο και όχι η εκτέλεση εργασιών σ' αυτόν. 
*17. Κλειστός χώρος:* Ο χώρος, που από τη φύση του είναι πανταχόθεν κλειστός ή έχει περιορισμένη δυνατότητα φυσικού αερισμού. 
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται: στεγανό σύγκρουσής (FOREPEAK), χώρος ασφαλείας (COFFERDAM) δεξαμενές φορτίου, διπύθμενα, αντλιοστάσιο, αγωγοί διέλευσης σωληνώσεων (τουνέλια), δεξαμενές έρματος, δεξαμενές λιπαντικών, δεξαμενές καταλοίπων, δεξαμενές καυσίμων. 
*18. Κοινό σημείο:* Οποιοδήποτε σημείο της διαχωριστικής κατασκευής και του χώρου που απέχει 50 εκατοστά του μέτρου από αυτή. 
*19. Δεξαμενή καυσίμων:* Η δεξαμενή, που περιέχει καύσιμα υγρά προοριζόμενα για τη λειτουργία των κυρίων και βοηθητικών μηχανών του πλοίου. 
*20. Χώρος φορτίου:* Για τα δεξαμενόπλοια είναι δεξαμενές φορτίου και για τα φορτηγά πλοία τα κύτη (αμπάρια). 
*21. Δεξαμενές έρματος:* Οι δεξαμενές που περιέχουν θαλάσσερμα. 
*22. Αδρανοποιημένοι χώροι:* Οι χώροι που έχουν αδρανοποιηθεί με αδρανή αέρια (π.χ. διοξείδιο του άνθρακα, άζωτο, καυσαέρια) και η συγκέντρωση του οξυγόνου είναι μικρότερη ή ίση του 8% κατ' όγκο.

*Αρθρο 3
Υποχρεώσεις για τη λήψη και τήρηση μέτρων Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας*Ο κύριος του έργου, ο εργολάβος, ο υπεργολάβος και ο παρέχων το χώρο είναι υπεύθυνοι για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του παρόντος και ιδιαίτερα με τις υποχρεώσεις που προσδιορίζονται στα επόμενα άρθρα. 
Ο τεχνικός ασφαλείας και οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν τις αρμοδιότητες και τις υποχρεώσεις που προδιαγράφονται στα αντίστοιχα άρθρα.

*Αρθρο 4
Υποχρεώσεις εργολάβου ή υπεργολάβου ολόκληρου
του έργου* O εργολάβος ή υπεργολάβος ολόκληρου του έργου ανεξάρτητα εάν αυτό εκτελείται ολικά ή κατά τμήματα με υπεργολάβους πέραν των γενικών υποχρεώσεων εργοδοτών του άρθρου 32 του Ν. 1568/85 έχει και τις ακόλουθες: 
1. Να οργανώνει, επιβλέπει και επιθεωρεί την εκτέλεση της εργασίας σε κάθε φάση ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η ύπαρξη ασφαλών συνθηκών εργασίας. Ιδιαίτερα να λαμβάνει μέτρα για το συντονισμό των εργασιών που εκτελούνται από περισσότερα του ενός συνεργεία. 
2. Να συνεργάζεται με τον κύριο του έργου, τους άλλους εργολάβους και υπεργολάβους, τον τεχνικό ασφάλειας, τον μελετητή μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας κατά την εκτέλεση των εργασιών για να εξασφαλίζεται η ασφάλεια και υγιεινή των εργαζομένων. 
3. Να ορίζει Τεχνικό Ασφάλειας με τις αρμοδιότητες του άρθρου 9 όταν εκτελούνται εργασίες σε πλοία ή άλλες πλωτές κατασκευές χωρητικότητας άνω των 1.600 κόρων ολικής χωρητικότητας ή όταν ο συνολικός αριθμός των απασχολουμένων είναι μεγαλύτερος των 15. 
4. Να τηρεί σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της επιστήμης και της τέχνης τις υποδείξεις του τεχνικού ασφάλειας και του μελετητή μέτρων Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας. 
5. Όταν ο συνολικός αριθμός των απασχολουμένων είναι μεγαλύτερος του 100, να αναθέτει την εκπόνηση και να υλοποιεί τη μελέτη μέτρων Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του σχεδίου διαφυγής και διάσωσης των εργαζομένων σε περίπτωση κινδύνου σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 18 του Ν. 1568/85. Αντίγραφο της μελέτης υποβάλλεται στην οικεία Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και στην αδειοδοτούσα Λιμενική Αρχή. 
6. Να ελέγχει την ατμόσφαιρα εργασίας όπως καθορίζεται στα άρθρα 14 και 22 του παρόντος Διατάγματος. 
7. Να διακόπτει την εργασία όταν διαπιστώσει ότι δεν τηρούνται τα προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφάλειας ή όταν γίνει σχετική υπόδειξη διακοπής εργασιών από τον τεχνικό ασφάλειας. 
8. Να χρησιμοποιεί μηχανές, συσκευές, εργαλεία, ανυψωτικά \μέσα και μηχανήματα αφού διαπιστώσει ότι πληρούν τους κανόνες ασφάλειας. Στα ανωτέρω πρέπει να αναγράφονται εκτός των στοιχείων που προβλέπονται από άλλες διατάξεις και τα στοιχεία του εργολάβου που τα χρησιμοποιεί. 
9. Να εξασφαλίζει κατάλληλη και ασφαλή κλίμακα πρόσβασης στο πλοίο σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 1349/81 “Κανονισμό προλήψεως εργατικών ατυχημάτων σε πλοία” (Α' 336). 
10. Να οριοθετεί τους διαδρόμους κυκλοφορίας και να επιτρέπει την διακίνηση των εργαζομένων μόνο μέσω των ασφαλών οδών. 
11. Να λαμβάνει όλα τα μέτρα ασφάλειας στα τμήματα και θέσεις όπου δεν απασχολούνται εργαζόμενοι ή να απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση σ' αυτές. 
12. Να σηματοδοτεί με τα προβλεπόμενα σήματα ασφαλείας τις εισόδους-εξόδους και τους χώρους εργασίας σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 422/79 “Περί συστήματος σηματοδοτήσεως στους χώρους εργασίας” (Α' 128) και το Π.Δ. 1349/81 (Α' 336). 
13. Εφ' όσον οι χώροι υγιεινής, εστίασης και αποδυτηρίων του πλοίου λειτουργούν, διατίθενται για χρήση από τους εργαζόμενους. Όταν δεν λειτουργούν οι παραπάνω χώροι ή δεν υπάρχουν ή οι υπάρχοντες δεν προσφέρονται για πρακτικούς λόγους (μεγάλη απόσταση, μικρός αριθμός κλπ.) υποχρεούται να κατασκευάσει ή να ενοικιάσει κατάλληλες εγκαταστάσεις για εξυπηρέτηση των εργαζομένων. 
14. Σε περίπτωση παροχής στο πλοίο ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος από την ξηρά να λαμβάνει κάθε απαιτούμενο μέτρο προστασίας και κατάλληλης επισήμανσης των αγωγών τροφοδοσίας (α) έως τον πίνακα μέσω του οποίου παρέχεται ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και (β) από τον πίνακα έως τα σημεία λήψης ή χρήσης του. 
15. Να αναθέτει την εκτέλεση εργασιών και το χειρισμό μηχανημάτων σε άτομα που έχουν την προβλεπόμενη από τη νομοθεσία άδεια όταν απαιτείται. Οι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνες εργασίες όπως συναρμολόγηση και αποσυναρμολόγηση ικριωμάτων και κιγκλιδωμάτων, κάλυψη ανοιγμάτων, καθαρισμός δεξαμενών φορτίου και καυσίμων πρέπει να ανατίθεται σε έμπειρα και εξειδικευμένα άτομα. 
16. Να διαφωτίζει τους εργαζόμενους για τους σχετικούς με την εργασία κινδύνους, τον τρόπο αποφυγής τους, την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία και να τους παρέχει κατά την πρόσληψη τις αναγκαίες για την ασφαλή εκτέλεση της εργασίας τους οδηγίες. 
17. Να συγκεντρώνει από τους εργολάβους και υπεργολάβους αυθημερόν και πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών τα αντίγραφα των σελίδων των βιβλίων ημερήσιας παρουσίας απασχολούμενου προσωπικού (όπου απαιτείται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις), τα οποία αναρτά μαζί με την άδεια εργασίας και τα εκδοθέντα πιστοποιητικά απαλλαγής από αέρια (GAS-FREE), σε εμφανές μέρος και να επιτρέπει την σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω έγγραφα είσοδο των συνεργείων στο πλοίο. 
18. Να βεβαιώνεται ότι μετά το τέλος της εργασίας δεν έχει παραμείνει εργαζόμενος οποιονδήποτε συνεργείου σε κλειστό χώρο. 
19. Να χορηγεί τα κατά περίπτωση απαιτούμενα ατομικά μέσα προστασίας και να επιβλέπει τη χρησιμοποίησή τους από τους εργαζόμενους. 
20. Σε περίπτωση εργατικού ατυχήματος να ειδοποιεί αμέσως την πλησιέστερη λιμενική αρχή και να το αναγγέλλει εντός 24 ωρών στην τοπική Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και όταν πρόκειται για σοβαρό ή θανατηφόρο ατύχημα πρέπει να τηρεί αμετάβλητα τα στοιχεία που μπορεί να χρησιμεύσουν για εξακρίβωση των αιτίων του. 
21. Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος υποχρεούται να μεριμνήσει για την άμεση παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών στον παθόντα και σε σοβαρότερες περιπτώσεις για την άμεση μεταφορά του στον πλησιέστερο σταθμό πρώτων βοηθειών ή νοσοκομείο. 
22. Να παρέχει στους εργαζόμενους τις υπηρεσίες που περιγράφονται στα άρθρα 66 και 67 του παρόντος. 
23. Να απομακρύνει καθημερινά τα στερεά απόβλητα εκτός του πλοίου και να τα τοποθετεί σε χώρους που έχουν οριοθετηθεί επί τούτου από τον παρέχοντα το χώρο.

*¶ρθρο 5
Υποχρεώσεις κύριου του έργου*Α. Ο κύριος του έργου ανεξάρτητα αν αναθέτει την εκτέλεση του έργου σε ένα ή περισσότερους εργολάβους ή υπεργολάβους έχει τις ακόλουθες υποχρεώσεις: 
1. Πριν την έναρξη των ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών εργασιών σε πλοία ή άλλα πλωτά ναυπηγήματα εκτελεί τις παρακάτω εργασίες και ενημερώνει για την εκτέλεσή τους καθώς και για κάθε επερχόμενη μεταβολή τους εργολάβους και υπεργολάβους: 
α) Καθαρισμό δεξαμενών και σωλήνων και απομόνωση σωληνώσεων όπου απαιτείται. 
β) Έλεγχο συγκέντρωσης αερίων και έκδοση σχετικών πιστοποιητικών (GAS FREE) όπου απαιτείται. 
2. Συνεργάζεται με τον Τεχνικό Ασφάλειας και τον μελετητή μέτρων Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας καθώς και με τους εργολάβους, υπεργολάβους για τη σωστή εφαρμογή των μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας και την αποφυγή ατυχημάτων στις εργασίες που πραγματοποιούνται τόσον από τα συνεργεία των εργολάβων όσο και από τα μέλη του πληρώματος του πλοίου. 
3. Ενημερώνει το γενικό εργολάβο ή τους εργολάβους και υπεργολάβους για τα πυροσβεστικά μέσα που διαθέτει το πλοίο και τα οποία είναι έτοιμα για χρήση. 
4. Απομακρύνει από τους κλειστούς χώρους του πλοίου τις φιάλες πεπιεσμένων καυσίμων αερίων και οξυγόνου οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται από το πλήρωμα του πλοίου και τις τοποθετεί σε ασφαλείς χώρους. 
Β. Σε περίπτωση που ο κύριος του έργου αναθέτει την εκτέλεση των εργασιών σε περισσότερους του ενός εργολάβους ή υπεργολάβους είναι υπεύθυνος για την τήρηση των υποχρεώσεων που αναφέρονται στον εργολάβο ή υπεργολάβο ολόκληρου του έργου (Αρθρο 4 παράγραφοι 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14α, 17, 18, 23 επιπρόσθετα από τις αναφερόμενες στις παραγράφους 1 έως και 4 του παρόντος). 
Γ. Η σύμφωνα με την παρ. 3 του άρθρου 2 εκπροσώπηση, δεν αίρει τις προβλεπόμενες από την νομοθεσία πάσης φύσεως ευθύνες του κυρίου του έργου.

*¶ρθρο 6
Υποχρεώσεις εργολάβου ή υπεργολάβου τμήματος του έργου*Ο εργολάβος ή υπεργολάβος τμήματος του έργου έχει για το τμήμα του έργου που ανέλαβε να εκτελέσει πέραν των γενικών υποχρεώσεων εργοδοτών του άρθρου 32 του Ν. 1568/85 και τις ακόλουθες: 
1. Να οργανώνει, επιβλέπει και επιθεωρεί την εκτέλεση της εργασίας σε κάθε φάση ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η ύπαρξη ασφαλών συνθηκών εργασίας. 
2. Να συνεργάζεται με τον κύριο του έργου, τους άλλους εργολάβους και υπεργολάβους, τον τεχνικό ασφάλειας και τον μελετητή μέτρων Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας κατά την εκτέλεση των εργασιών για να εξασφαλίζεται η ασφάλεια και η υγιεινή των εργαζομένων. 
3. Να τηρεί σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της επιστήμης και της τέχνης τις υποδείξεις του τεχνικού ασφάλειας και του μελετητή μέτρων Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας. 
4. Να υλοποιεί όσον αφορά το προσωπικό του τη μελέτη μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας και του σχεδίου διαφυγής και διάσωσης των εργαζομένων σε περίπτωση κινδύνου. 
5. Να ελέγχει επιπρόσθετα από τον κύριο του έργου ή τον εργολάβο ολόκληρου του έργου την ατμόσφαιρα εργασίας όπως καθορίζεται στα άρθρα 14 και 22 του παρόντος Διατάγματος. 
6. Να διακόπτει την εργασία όταν διαπιστώσει ότι δεν τηρούνται τα προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφαλείας ή όταν γίνει σχετική υπόδειξη διακοπής εργασιών από τον τεχνικό ασφάλειας, τον κύριο του έργου ή τον εργολάβο ολόκληρου του έργου. 
7. Να χρησιμοποιεί μηχανές, συσκευές, εργαλεία, ανυψωτικά μέσα και μηχανήματα αφού διαπιστώνει ότι πληρούν τους κανόνες ασφάλειας. Στα ανωτέρω πρέπει να αναγράφονται εκτός των στοιχείων που προβλέπονται από άλλες διατάξεις και τα στοιχεία του. 
8. Να επιτρέπει την διακίνηση των εργαζομένων μόνο μέσω των ασφαλών οδών. 
9. Σε περίπτωση παροχής στο πλοίο ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος να λαμβάνει κάθε απαιτούμενο μέτρο προστασίας και κατάλληλης επισήμανσης των αγωγών τροφοδοσίας από τον πίνακα μέσω του οποίου παρέχεται ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα έως τα σημεία λήψης ή χρήσης του. 
10. Να αναθέτει την εκτέλεση εργασιών και το χειρισμό μηχανημάτων σε άτομα που έχουν την προβλεπόμενη από τη νομοθεσία άδεια όταν απαιτείται. Οι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνες εργασίες όπως η συναρμολόγηση και αποσυναρμολόγηση ικριωμάτων και κιγκλιδωμάτων, η κάλυψη ανοιγμάτων, ο καθαρισμός δεξαμενών φορτίου και καυσίμων πρέπει να ανατίθενται σε έμπειρα και εξειδικευμένα άτομα. 
11. Να διαφωτίζει τους εργαζόμενους που απασχολεί για τους σχετικούς με την εργασία κινδύνους, τον τρόπο αποφυγής τους, την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία και να τους παρέχει κατά την πρόσληψη και κατά τη διάρκεια της απασχόλησης οδηγίες για την ασφαλή εκτέλεση των εργασιών. 
12. Να τηρεί και να συμπληρώνει βιβλίο ημερήσιας παρουσίας των απασχολουμένων απ' αυτόν ατόμων (εφόσον απαιτείται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις) και να παραδίδει, πριν από την έναρξη των εργασιών το πρώτο από τα αντίγραφα του βιβλίου στον εργολάβο ολόκληρου του έργου και όταν δεν υπάρχει αυτός στον κύριο του έργου. Ομοίως παραδίδει αντίγραφο της άδειας εκτέλεσης εργασιών στον κύριο του έργου. 
13. Να βεβαιώνεται ότι μετά το τέλος της εργασίας δεν έχει παραμείνει εργαζόμενος του συνεργείου του σε κλειστό χώρο. 
14. Να χορηγεί τα κατά περίπτωση απαιτούμενα μέσα ατομικής προστασίας και να επιβλέπει τη χρησιμοποίησή τους από τους εργαζόμενους. 
15. Σε περίπτωση εργατικού ατυχήματος να ειδοποιεί αμέσως την πλησιέστερη λιμενική αρχή και να το αναγγέλλει εντός 24 ωρών στην τοπική Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και όταν πρόκειται για σοβαρό ή θανατηφόρο ατύχημα πρέπει να τηρεί αμετάβλητα τα στοιχεία που μπορεί να χρησιμεύσουν για εξακρίβωση των αιτίων του. 
16. Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος υποχρεούται να μεριμνήσει για την άμεση παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών στον παθόντα και σε σοβαρότερες περιπτώσεις για την άμεση μεταφορά του στον πλησιέστερο σταθμό πρώτων βοηθειών ή νοσοκομείο. 
17. Να παρέχει στους εργαζόμενους που απασχολεί τις υπηρεσίες που περιγράφονται στα άρθρα 66 και 67 του παρόντος. 
18. Να απομακρύνει καθημερινά τα στερεά απόβλητα εκτός του πλοίου και να τα τοποθετεί σε χώρους που έχουν οριοθετηθεί για το σκοπό αυτό από τον παρέχοντα τον χώρο.

*¶ρθρο 7
Υποχρεώσεις του παρέχοντα τον χώρο* 1. Να παρέχει κατάλληλες και ασφαλείς κλίμακες ανόδου στα πλοία σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 1349/81 (Α' 336) οι οποίες έχουν μέγιστη κλίση 450, διαθέτουν δίκτυ προστασίας (για ύψος άνω των 2,5 Μ) και φωτισμό για την νύχτα.
2. Να διαθέτει κατάλληλο δίκτυο πυρόσβεσης ξηράς, ικανό για την κατάσβεση πυρκαγιάς σε οιοδήποτε σημείο κάθε πλοίου που βρίσκεται στο χώρο. 
3. Να ρυθμίζει τις θέσεις ελλιμενισμού (αγκυροβολίας) έτσι ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η αποτελεσματικότητα πρόσβασης σε περίπτωση ανάγκης. 
4. Να διαθέτει παροχές ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες ασφάλειας όπως ορίζονται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις σ' όλο τον χώρο ευθύνης του. 
5. Να διαθέτει ικανό αριθμό κατάλληλων χώρων υγιεινής, φύλαξης των ενδυμάτων και παροχής ύδατος (πόσιμου και καθαριότητας). 
6. Να οριοθετεί τους χώρους που τυχόν διατίθενται σε συνεργεία για αποθήκευση υλικών, εργαλείων, εργοταξιακή χρήση ή συγκέντρωση απορριμμάτων. Στους χώρους αυτούς πρέπει να υπάρχουν και να λαμβάνονται τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα ασφάλειας ανάλογα με την χρήση των χώρων π.χ. ασφαλής ηλεκτρική τάση, πυροσβεστικό δίκτυο, αποθήκες φιαλών πεπιεσμένων αερίων, εξαερισμός κλπ. 
7. Στις δεξαμενές πλωτές ή μη πρέπει να τηρεί όλους τους κανόνες και τις διατάξεις υγιεινής και ασφάλειας (π.χ. κιγκλιδώματα ασφαλείας, παροχή κατάλληλης ηλεκτρικής τάσης, πυροσβεστικό δίκτυο, κλίμακες πρόσβασης σε πλοία κλπ.). 
8. Για την ασφαλή κυκλοφορία πεζών και οχημάτων εντός του χώρου, έχουν ισχύ οι διατάξεις του κώδικα οδικής κυκλοφορίας. Iδιαίτερη μέριμνα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται για την οριοθέτηση και σηματοδότηση κατάλληλων οδών κυκλοφορίας, οι οποίες θα παραμένουν διαρκώς ελεύθερες ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η άμεση και αποτελεσματική πρόσβαση των οχημάτων ανάγκης. 
9. Να απομακρύνει καθημερινά τα στερεά απόβλητα από τον 

*¶ρθρο 8
Υποχρεώσεις μελετητή μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας* 1. Ο Μελετητής μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας έχει υποχρέωση να συντάσσει όταν απαιτείται μελέτη μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας με πρόβλεψη γενικών κινδύνων για την υγιεινή και ασφάλεια των εργαζόμενων αλλά και των κινδύνων κατά φάση εκτέλεσης του έργου, με τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα για την αποτροπή τους. 
2. Στη Μελέτη μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία τουλάχιστον: 
- Ανάλυση πορείας και μεθόδων επικινδύνων εργασιών κατά φάση. 
- Ανάλυση μεθόδων μεταφοράς και στήριξης ογκωδών τεμαχίων, όπως προκατασκευασμένων στοιχείων, κυρίων μηχανών, ηλεκτρομηχανών κλπ. 
- Χάραξη των διαδρόμων κυκλοφορίας εργαζομένων. 
- Τρόπος προσπέλασης στο πλοίο και στους χώρους εργασίας. 
- Σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης εγκαταστάσεων ανάγκης και καθορισμός οδών διαφυγής και εξόδων κινδύνου. 
- Μελέτη αερισμού και φωτισμού ανάλογα με το είδος των εκτελουμένων στους χώρους εργασιών. 
- Καθορισμός των χώρων αποθήκευσης εύφλεκτων υλικών, χρωμάτων, διαλυτικών, καυσίμων αερίων κλπ. 
- Μελέτη κατασκευής ειδικής μορφής ικριωμάτων τα οποία δεν περιγράφονται στις διατάξεις του διατάγματος αυτού. 
3. Προσόντα Μελετητή: Ο Μελετητής μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας πρέπει να έχει τα προσόντα του άρθρου 9 παράγραφος Β.

*¶ρθρο 9
Αρμοδιότητες και προσόντα τεχνικού ασφάλειας*Α. Αρμοδιότητες του Τεχνικού Ασφάλειας. 
Ο τεχνικός ασφάλειας, εκτός από τις αρμοδιότητες που πηγάζουν από άλλες διατάξεις, έχει και τις ακόλουθες: 
1. Να δίνει οδηγίες σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της επιστήμης και της τέχνης για την εκτέλεση των εργασιών, για την κατασκευή και εργασία επί ικριωμάτων και για την εγκατάσταση πίνακα διανομής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Πρέπει επίσης να επιβλέπει για την τήρηση των οδηγιών αυτών πριν από την έναρξη των εργασιών και κατά τη διάρκεια εκτέλεσής τους. 
2. Να δίνει οδηγίες σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της επιστήμης και της τέχνης, για την τήρηση των μέτρων ασφάλειας από κινδύνους που προέρχονται από την λήψη, παροχή και χρήση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και να επιβλέπει την τήρησή τους. 
3. Να επιβλέπει την εφαρμογή της μελέτης των μέτρων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας που αναφέρεται στο άρθρο 8 του παρόντος και να δίνει τις σχετικές οδηγίες. 
4. Να δίνει οδηγίες σε περίπτωση σοβαρών ή επικινδύνων εργασιών και εάν χρειάζεται να απαιτεί τη σύνταξη μελέτης επί μέρους μέτρων ασφάλειας για τις εργασίες αυτές. 
5. Να υποδεικνύει εγγράφως στον κύριο του έργου ή στους εργολάβους η υπεργολάβους, τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα ασφάλειας κατά περίπτωση και φάση του έργου. Ειδικότερα για τις περιπτώσεις που ορίζονται στα άρθρα 14 παράγραφος. (η) και 22 του παρόντος, να εκδίδει καθημερινά άδειες εκτέλεσης εργασιών αφού προηγουμένως προβεί στους απαιτούμενους ελέγχους. 
6. Σε περίπτωση που διαπιστώνει μη συμμόρφωση προς τις υποδείξεις του, υποδεικνύει την διακοπή των εργασιών που εγκυμονούν κίνδυνο πρόκλησης ατυχήματος, ενημερώνοντας παράλληλα την Λιμενική Αρχή η οποία εκδίδει την άδεια εκτέλεσης εργασιών και την Αρμόδια Υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Εργασίας. 
Β. Προσόντα του τεχνικού ασφάλειας: 
Ο τεχνικός ασφάλειας πρέπει να έχει τα ακόλουθα προσόντα: 
1 α. Όταν εκτελούνται πάσης φύσεως εργασίες στις οποίες απασχολούνται περισσότερα από δεκαπέντε (15) άτομα ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητας πλοίου, απαιτείται δίπλωμα AEI εσωτερικού ή ισότιμων εξωτερικού ειδικότητας Nαυπηγού ή Μηχανολόγου-Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού και προϋπηρεσία δύο ετών σε ναυπηγεία διυλιστήρια ή επιχειρήσεις και οργανισμούς ή δραστηριότητα των οποίων είναι συναφής με πλοία. 
β. Διπλωματούχοι ΑΕΙ εσωτερικού ή ισότιμων του εξωτερικού ειδικοτήτων εκτός των ανωτέρω, μπορούν να ορίζονται τεχνικοί ασφαλείας σε πλοία ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητας στις περιπτώσεις που οι εκτελούμενες εργασίες είναι σχετικές με την ειδικότητά τους και απασχολούνται περισσότερα από δεκαπέντε (15) άτομα. 
Στην περίπτωση αυτή η προϋπηρεσία των δύο (2) ετών πρέπει να είναι συναφής με την ειδικότητά τους. 
2. Α' Μηχανικοί Ε.Ν. μπορούν να ορίζονται τεχνικοί ασφαλείας μόνο για εργασίες μηχανολογικής φύσεως ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητας πλοίου και αριθμού απασχολουμένων ατόμων. 
3. Πτυχιούχοι Τ.Ε.Ι. με προϋπηρεσία πέντε (5) ετών, μπορούν να ορίζονται τεχνικοί ασφαλείας, σε πλοία ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητας, εφ' όσον ο αριθμός των απασχολουμένων ατόμων δεν υπερβαίνει τους δεκαπέντε (15). Όσον αφορά τις ειδικότητες και την προϋπηρεσία των πτυχιούχων ΤΕΙ ισχύουν τα αναφερόμενα στην παρ. 1 του παρόντος άρθρου. 

*¶ρθρο 10
Υποχρεώσεις εργαζόμενων*Οι εργαζόμενοι σε ναυπηγικές και ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές εργασίες πέρα από τις υποχρεώσεις των εργαζόμενων που περιγράφονται στο άρθρο 32 του Ν. 1568/85 έχουν και τις παρακάτω: 
1. Να χρησιμοποιούν τα μέσα ατομικής προστασίας και όλες τις διατάξεις και μηχανισμούς ασφάλειας που προβλέπονται για την προστασία τους και την προστασία των άλλων εργαζομένων. 
2. Να προσέρχονται ή να αποχωρούν από τη θέση εργασίας τους χρησιμοποιώντας τα ασφαλή μέσα πρόσβασης που έχουν προβλεφθεί για το σκοπό αυτό. 
3. Να μη κυκλοφορούν ή αναπαύονται κατά τα διαλείμματα της εργασίας σε επικίνδυνα μέρη όπως κλειστοί χώροι, χώροι που περιέχουν εύφλεκτες ουσίες, επικίνδυνα αέρια, λειτουργούσες μηχανές, σε ικριώματα ή σιδηροτροχιές ανυψωτικών. 
4. Να φορούν ενδύματα κατάλληλα για το είδος της εργασίας που εκτελούν. 
5. Να μη καπνίζουν σε χώρους που δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση φλόγας. 
6. Να μη φέρουν στο χώρο εργασίας ή να πίνουν οινοπνευματώδη ποτά κατά τη διάρκεια της εργασίας περιλαμβανομένων και των διαλειμμάτων. 
7. Να γνωρίζουν τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες σε περίπτωση αναγκαστικής αποχώρησης από το χώρο εργασίας και να ενεργούν σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο διαφυγής. 

*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Β'
ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ**¶ρθρο 11
Γενικές Διατάξεις*1. Πριν γίνει οποιαδήποτε εργασία σε δεξαμενή ή άλλο κλειστό χώρο πρέπει: 
α) Όλες οι σωληνώσεις που μπαίνουν στη δεξαμενή ή στον χώρο αυτό να αποσυνδεθούν πλήρως, ή να απομονωθούν καλώς σε σημείο μακριά από τη δεξαμενή. 
β) Όλα τα κινούμενα στοιχεία μηχανών να σταματούν και να εξασφαλίζεται η ακινησία τους. 
γ) Να αφαιρούνται όλα τα καλύμματα των ανθρωποθυρίδων και τα άλλα καλύμματα που οδηγούν σε ανοικτούς χώρους και να ασφαλίζονται στην ανοικτή θέση. 
δ) Να προβλέπονται κλίμακες, ικριώματα ή εξέδρες εργασίας, αν τούτο απαιτείται για την πρόληψη κινδύνου και εφόσον ο χώρος εργασίας δε διαθέτει παρόμοια μέσα. 

2. Εάν κατά την διάρκεια της εργασίας δημιουργούνται 
- Βλαβεροί παράγοντες του εργασιακού περιβάλλοντος, όπως σκόνη, ίνες, καπνός, αέρια και ατμοί πρέπει να γίνονται κατά το δυνατόν ακίνδυνοι στο σημείο δημιουργίας τους ή κοντά σ' αυτό με απαγωγή, δέσμευση, καταστολή ή άλλες αποτελεσματικές μεθόδους. 
Σε περίπτωση που οι πιο πάνω ρυπαντές δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνουν ακίνδυνοι, πρέπει όσοι απασχολούνται σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον να χρησιμοποιούν κατάλληλες προστατευτικές αναπνευστικές συσκευές. 
3. Οι διαστάσεις των ελλειπτικών ανθρωποθυρίδων που πρόκειται να ανοιχθούν πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 600Χ400 χιλιοστά και διάμετρος των κυκλικών τουλάχιστον 600 χιλιοστά. 
4. Πριν τη δοκιμή στεγανότητας διαμερισμάτων σκάφους ή κλειστών χώρων με πλήρωση με νερό, πετρέλαιο ή αέρια, και πριν κλειστούν οι ανθρωποθυρίδες πρέπει ο επικεφαλής να βεβαιωθεί ότι δεν υπάρχουν εργαζόμενοι σ' αυτούς τους χώρους ή τα διαμερίσματα. 
5. Πριν την διαδικασία δοκιμής των δεξαμενών καυσίμων με θερμό πετρέλαιο πρέπει να λαμβάνονται προφυλάξεις κατά της πυρκαϊάς από πιθανή διαρροή κατά την δοκιμή. 
6. Σε περίπτωση αδιαθεσίας οι εργαζόμενοι σε κλειστούς χώρους αναφέρουν το γεγονός στον επιβλέποντα, ο οποίος πρέπει να ειδοποιήσει αμέσως τις Α' Βοήθειες ή την ιατρική υπηρεσία.

*¶ρθρο 12
Καθαρισμός δεξαμενών-κλειστών χώρων με επικίνδυνο περιβάλλον* 1. Απαγορεύεται η είσοδος σε χώρους, στους οποίους μπορεί να σωρευτούν τοξικά, αδρανή, ασφυξιογόνα, εύφλεκτα, καυστικά ή άλλα επικίνδυνα αέρια ή πιθανό να υπάρχει έλλειψη οξυγόνου. 
Ως τέτοιοι χώροι θεωρούνται: 
α) Οι χώροι φορτίων ή άλλοι χώροι που περιέχουν ή περιείχαν καύσιμα ή εύφλεκτα υγρά ή αέρια χύμα. 
β) Οι χώροι φορτίων ή άλλοι χώροι που περιέχουν ή περιείχαν φορτία χύμα από στερεά, υγρά ή αέρια δηλητηριώδη, διαβρωτικά, ερεθιστικά, καυστικά ή άλλα επικίνδυνα χημικά προϊόντα. 
γ) Οι χώροι που είχαν αδρανοποιηθεί. 
δ) Κλειστοί χώροι όπως ορίζονται στο άρθρο 2 του παρόντος Π.Δ./τος. 
2. Πριν την έναρξη εργασιών στους παραπάνω αναφερόμενους χώρους θα πρέπει να γίνει καθαρισμός του χώρου και εξαερισμός. Ο καθαρισμός πρέπει να γίνει όσο είναι πρακτικά δυνατό με τη χρήση μηχανικών μέσων χωρίς την είσοδο εργαζομένων στον υπόψη χώρο. 
3. Οι εγκαταστάσεις καθαρισμού της ατμόσφαιρας του εργασιακού περιβάλλοντος πρέπει να είναι διατεταγμένες ώστε οι επικίνδυνοι χημικοί παράγοντες να απομακρύνονται ακίνδυνα και να μη συγκεντρώνονται σε άλλες θέσεις εργασίας. 
4. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση οξυγόνου υπό πίεση για τον αερισμό οποιουδήποτε κλειστού χώρου του σκάφους. 
5. Πριν γίνουν οι έλεγχοι αερίων, οι δεξαμενές, οι χώροι και οι σωληνώσεις πρέπει να ψυχθούν σε κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία. 
6. Μετά τον εξαερισμό του χώρου εκδίδεται από Χημικό Ναυτιλίας πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για την είσοδο εργαζομένων στο χώρο και την εκτέλεση των απαιτουμένων εργασιών. 
7. Όταν απαιτείται πρόσθετος καθαρισμός δεξαμενών, ή κλειστών χώρων που περιείχαν διαβρωτικά υλικά, ή που καθαρίστηκαν οι χώροι με διαβρωτικά υγρά, οι εργαζόμενοι πρέπει να φέρουν κατάλληλα προστατευτικά ενδύματα. 

*¶ρθρο 13
Έκδοση πιστοποιητικών*1. Πριν την είσοδο εργαζομένων για την εκτέλεση εργασιών στις δεξαμενές και τους χώρους του άρθρου 12 απαιτείται η έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια (GAS FREE) από Χημικό ή Χημικό μηχανικό, (Χημικό Ναυτιλίας) που έχει την προβλεπόμενη άδεια. 
2. Προκειμένου να εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών σε δεξαμενές ή άλλους κλειστούς χώρους για τους οποίους απαιτείται τέτοιο πιστοποιητικό, στους χώρους αυτούς πρέπει: 
α) Η συγκέντρωση των αερίων να είναι κάτω από τα επιτρεπόμενα όρια έκθεσης, όπως ορίζονται στην Ελληνική Νομοθεσία. Ειδικά για το πετρέλαιο και τα προϊόντα απόσταξής του το όριο είναι 1% του κατώτερου ορίου εκρηκτικότητας. 
β) Η περιεκτικότητα σε οξυγόνο να είναι από 19,5% έως 22,5% κατ' όγκο. 
γ) Τα υπολείμματα που υπάρχουν να μην μπορούν με τις ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν και με θερμές εργασίες να παράγουν αέρια σε επικίνδυνη συγκέντρωση κατά τη γνώμη του Χημικού Ναυτιλίας. 
Στην περίπτωση αυτή, οι χώροι για τους οποίους εκδόθηκε το πιστοποιητικό χαρακτηρίζονται: 

*ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ-ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ (SAFE FOR MEN-SAFE FOR FIRE).*3. Πριν εκδοθεί από Χημικό Ναυτιλίας πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών σε ένα χώρο απαγορεύεται να μπουν στο χώρο αυτό: 
α) Γυμνό φως η φλόγα ή άλλο πυρακτωμένο αντικείμενο. 
β) Φωτιστικό που δεν είναι αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
γ) Ηλεκτρικός εξοπλισμός ή αγωγός που δεν είναι αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
δ) Οποιοδήποτε άλλο εργαλείο ή εφόδιο (π.χ. ιμάντες, άξονες, υποδήματα εργασίας) που είναι δυνατόν να προξενήσει σπινθήρα. 
ε) Εφόδια ή υλικά (π.χ. συνθετικό υφαντό ένδυμα ή μετάξι) που είναι δυνατόν να δημιουργήσουν στατικό ηλεκτρισμό. 
στ) Οποιαδήποτε άλλη πηγή θερμότητας. 
4. Προκειμένου να εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής, από επικίνδυνα αέρια για εκτέλεση ψυχρών εργασιών σε δεξαμενές ή άλλους κλειστούς χώρους για τους οποίους απαιτείται η έκδοση τέτοιου πιστοποιητικού, στους χώρους αυτούς πρέπει: 
α) Η συγκέντρωση των αερίων να είναι κάτω από τα επιτρεπόμενα όρια έκθεσης, όπως αυτά ορίζονται στην ελληνική νομοθεσία. Ειδικά για το πετρέλαιο και τα προϊόντα απόσταξής του το όριο είναι 4% του κατώτερου ορίου εκρηκτικότητας. 
β) Η περιεκτικότητα σε οξυγόνο να είναι από 19,5% έως 22,5% κατ' όγκο. 
γ) Tα υπολείμματα που υπάρχουν να μη μπορούν με τις ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν και χωρίς θερμές εργασίες να παράγουν αέρια σε επικίνδυνη συγκέντρωση κατά την γνώμη του Χημικού Ναυτιλίας. 
Στην περίπτωση αυτή οι χώροι για τους οποίους εκδόθηκε το πιστοποιητικό χαρακτηρίζονται: 

*ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ-ΜΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ (SAFE FOR MEN-NOT SAFE FOR FIRE).*5. Όταν μια δεξαμενή ή ένας χώρος για τον οποίο απαιτείται έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια δεν ελέγχθηκε από Χημικό Ναυτιλίας ή ελέγχθηκε και βρέθηκε να περιέχει: 
α) Αέρια ή οξυγόνο που δεν είναι μέσα στα αναφερόμενα στην παράγραφο 4 του παρόντος άρθρου όρια ή 
β) Υπολείμματα τα οποία με τις επικρατούσες ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες παράγουν επικίνδυνα αέρια, κατά τη γνώμη του Χημικού Ναυτιλίας, τότε οι δεξαμενές ή οι χώροι αυτοί χαρακτηρίζονται 

*ΜΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ-ΜΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ (NOT SAFE FOR MEN-NOT SAFE FOR FIRE).*Στους παραπάνω χώρους, απαγορεύεται η είσοδος ανθρώπων και η εκτέλεση εργασιών και για το σκοπό αυτό αναρτώνται κατάλληλα και εμφανή σήματα στην είσοδό τους. 
6. Η διαδικασία χορήγησης άδειας σε Χημικούς ή Χημικούς Μηχανικούς για να θεωρούνται Χημικοί Ναυτιλίας και να εκδίδουν πιστοποιητικά απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια (GAS FREE) και οι ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις για την έκδοση τέτοιων πιστοποιητικών για επιθεώρηση, επισκευή, δεξαμενισμό, μετατροπή, κατασκευή, αγκυροβόλιο, παροπλισμό και οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία σε πλοία ή πλωτές κατασκευές για την οποία πρέπει να αρθεί η επικινδυνότητα ορισμένων χώρων, καθορίζονται στο παράρτημα της Υπουργικής Απόφασης 3232/41/89 (Β' 400). 
7. Εάν μετά την έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια δημιουργηθεί αμφιβολία εάν και κατά πόσο μια δεξαμενή, ένας κλειστός χώρος ή ένα δίκτυο σωληνώσεων είναι ελεύθερα από αέρια, η εργασία δεν πρέπει να αρχίζει ή να συνεχιστεί πριν εκδοθεί νέο πιστοποιητικό.

*Αρθρο 14
Εργασίες σε δεξαμενές ή κλειστούς χώρους που περιείχαν επικίνδυνα υλικά*Κατά την εκτέλεση εργασιών στις δεξαμενές και στους κλειστούς χώρους του άρθρου 12 παρ. 1 μετά την έκδοση των απαιτούμενων πιστοποιητικών πρέπει πέρα από τις απαιτήσεις του άρθρου 11: 
α) Να προβλέπεται ανάλογος και επαρκής εξαερισμός. Η εγκατάσταση του εξαερισμού πρέπει να επιτηρείται για να μην είναι δυνατή η διακοπή ή παρεμπόδιση λειτουργίας της. Επίσης λαμβάνεται μέριμνα ώστε να υπάρχει ικανή απόσταση και η μη παρενόχληση των εργαζομένων σε άλλες θέσεις εργασίας από τον απαγόμενο αέρα. 
β) Να λαμβάνεται μέριμνα για την εξασφάλιση ταχείας και ασφαλούς μεταφοράς των εργαζομένων, που αισθάνθηκαν αδιαθεσία. 
γ) Να υπάρχουν και να διατηρούνται ελεύθερα εμποδίων μέσα εύκολης πρόσβασης και απέλευσης από τον τόπο εργασίας. Οι μεγάλοι χώροι να διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον δύο ξεχωριστές εισόδους-εξόδους. 
δ) Για όλο το διάστημα που παραμένουν εργαζόμενοι στους υπόψη χώρους, ένα κατάλληλο πρόσωπο της επιχείρησης να ασκεί γενική εποπτεία των εργασιών και ιδιαίτερα να διατηρεί άμεση επαφή με τους εργαζόμενους και να εξασφαλίζει, ώστε ο αερισμός να είναι ο κατάλληλος και να τηρούνται τα προβλεπόμενα διαλείμματα εργασίας. 
ε) Να υπάρχουν έτοιμες για διάθεση και χρήση στο πλοίο με μέριμνα του κύριου του πλοίου δύο πλήρεις κατάλληλες αναπνευστικές συσκευές.
στ) Να υπάρχουν εκτός του πλοίου ευκολοπρόσιτες και έτοιμες για χρήση δύο επιπρόσθετες κατάλληλες αναπνευστικές συσκευές με μέριμνα του εργολάβου ή υπεργολάβου που εκτελεί εργασία σε δεξαμενές που περιείχαν επικίνδυνα υλικά. Κάθε σειρά αναπνευστικών συσκευών να είναι εφοδιασμένη με μία λάμπα ή ηλεκτρικό φανάρι αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
ζ) Να διατίθενται από τον εργολάβο ή υπεργολάβο που εκτελεί την εργασία για άμεση χρήση δύο ζώνες ασφάλειας και σχοινιά διάσωσης. 
η) Όπου είναι αναγκαίο για την πρόληψη κινδύνου, η ατμόσφαιρα του χώρου εργασίας πρέπει να ελέγχεται από τον Τεχνικό Ασφάλειας σε τακτικά χρονικά διαστήματα, για τον προσδιορισμό των εν λόγω βλαβερών παραγόντων. Οι έλεγχοι αυτοί πρέπει να καταγράφονται σε πίνακα που θα δείχνει: Την ημέρα, την ώρα, το είδος-αποτέλεσμα της μέτρησης ως και κάθε οδηγία που δίδεται από τον Τεχνικό Ασφάλειας. Για τον έλεγχο του εργασιακού περιβάλλοντος και την λήψη των αναγκαίων μέτρων προστασίας των εργαζομένων σε ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές επιχειρήσεις από κινδύνους φυσικών και χημικών παραγόντων, εφαρμόζονται οι αντίστοιχες προβλεπόμενες οριακές τιμές έκθεσης από την υπάρχουσα Νομοθεσία και όπου δεν προβλέπονται λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι συνιστώμενες από τους Επιθεωρητές Εργασίας. 

*¶ρθρο 15
Θερμές εργασίες*Κατά την εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών σε δεξαμενές ή άλλους κλειστούς χώρους πρέπει επί πλέον των προβλεπομένων στο άρθρο 14 του παρόντος να τηρούνται τα εξής: 
1. Να υπάρχει σε ετοιμότητα και πλησίον των θέσεων εργασίας ικανός αριθμός καταλλήλων πυροσβεστήρων και τουλάχιστον ένας από τους εργαζόμενους να είναι εξοικειωμένος με την χρήση τους. 
2. Να υπάρχουν μέσα για εφεδρικό φωτισμό ασφάλειας. 
3. Για την εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών στις επιφάνειες κλειστών χώρων πρέπει να αφαιρούνται τα τοξικά προστατευτικά επιχρίσματα των επιφανειών αυτών και σε έκταση που οι εργασίες αυτές δεν δημιουργούν κίνδυνο. Σε περίπτωση που τα τοξικά επιχρίσματα δεν είναι δυνατό να αφαιρεθούν, οι εργαζόμενοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν αναπνευστικές συσκευές με προσαγωγή νωπού αέρα ή κατά περίπτωση αναπνευστικές προστατευτικές προσωπίδες. 
4. Πριν από κάθε εργασία σε μέταλλα που βρίσκονται σε κλειστούς χώρους και τα οποία έχουν καλυφθεί με προστατευτικές επιχρίσεις λιπαρών ουσιών πρέπει να απομακρύνονται οι επιχρίσεις αυτές από την επιφάνεια που βρίσκεται πλησίον της θέσης εργασίας και αν απαιτείται η επιφάνεια των μετάλλων να ψύχεται ώστε να προληφθεί τυχόν υπερθέρμανση των μετάλλων. 
5. Στις εργασίες συγκόλλησης και κοπής με αέριο σε κλειστούς χώρους πρέπει να τηρούνται τα εξής: 
α) Τα αέρια που χρησιμοποιούνται για την κοπή ή συγκόλληση να προσάγονται στους υπ' όψη χώρους από ασφαλή θέση εκτός των χώρων αυτών. 
β) Nα είναι δυνατή η διακοπή παροχής αερίου από σημείο ευρισκόμενο εκτός του κλειστού χώρου. 
γ) Δεν επιτρέπεται η μεταφορά και χρήση φιαλών πεπιεσμένων αερίων σε κλειστούς χώρους. 
δ) Οι συσκευές συγκόλλησης ή κοπής πεπιεσμένων αερίων πρέπει να διαθέτουν βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής τοποθετημένες πλησίον του εργαλείου σε απόσταση έως 1,5 Μ. Εφ' όσον οι φιάλες βρίσκονται σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το εργαλείο, πρέπει να διαθέτουν και διάταξη “φλογοπαγίδων” για αντιμετώπιση του κινδύνου από πιθανή αναρρόφηση. 
ε) Οι εργαζόμενοι πρέπει να χειρίζονται τα εργαλεία και τα παρελκόμενα των συσκευών κοπής ή συγκόλλησης με τρόπο που θα αποτρέπεται η διαφυγή άκαυστου εύφλεκτου αερίου ή οξυγόνου μέσα στον κλειστό χώρο εργασίας. 
στ) Αν για λόγους ασφάλειας είναι απαραίτητο πρέπει να επιτηρούνται οι οξυγονοκολλητές κατά την διάρκεια της εργασίας τους από σημείο εκτός του χώρου εργασίας. 
ζ) Κατά την διακοπή της εργασίας οι ελαστικοί σωλήνες (λάστιχα) οξυγόνου και καυσίμων αερίων αποσυνδέονται από τις φιάλες ή από τις λήψεις τους στο κατάστρωμα εφ' όσον τα αέρια αποθηκεύονται σε μεγάλες δεξαμενές και μαζί με τα εργαλεία μεταφέρονται εκτός των κλειστών χώρων. 
6. Οι διατάξεις της παραγράφου (5δ) του παρόντος άρθρου ισχύουν και κατά την εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών σε ανοιχτό χώρο. 
7. Κατά τη διάρκεια θερμών εργασιών σε δεξαμενές ή άλλους κλειστούς χώρους, ο Τεχνικός Ασφάλειας πρέπει να διενεργεί συχνούς ελέγχους για τον προσδιορισμό αναφλέξιμων ατμών και σε περίπτωση διαπίστωσης επικίνδυνων συγκεντρώσεων διακόπτονται οι εργασίες αμέσως και επαναλαμβάνονται μόνον εφ' όσον εκδοθεί νέο πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής, από επικίνδυνα αέρια για την εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών. 
8. Κατά την διάρκεια θερμών εργασιών σε κλειστούς χώρους πρέπει τα καλύμματα των ανθρωποθυρίδων και τυχόν άλλων διόδων που οδηγούν σε άλλους κλειστούς χώρους για τους οποίους δεν έχει εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια και τα οποία είχαν κλειστεί, να διατηρούνται κλειστά σ' όλη την διάρκεια των εργασιών. 
Εφόσον ανοιχθούν τέτοια καλύμματα ανθρωποθυρίδων ή άλλων διόδων του χώρου ή γίνει χειρισμός κάποιου επιστομίου έτσι που να δημιουργηθεί πιθανότητα κινδύνου για τους εργαζόμενους, τότε όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν από τον χώρο εργασίας και να μην επιστρέψουν πριν ο χώρος ελεγχθεί εκ νέου και εκδοθεί κατάλληλο πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια.
9. Μετά το τέλος των θερμών εργασιών οι θέσεις εργασίας και οι γύρω περιοχές πρέπει να ελέγχονται για τυχόν κρυφές εστίες πυρκαγιάς. 

*¶ρθρο 16
Είσοδος χωρίς πιστοποιητικό σε δεξαμενές-κλειστούς χώρους*Αν σε ιδιαίτερα εξαιρετική περίπτωση είναι απολύτως αναγκαία η είσοδος των εργαζομένων σε δεξαμενή ή σε άλλο κλειστό χώρο για τον οποίο προβλέπεται σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 13 έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια (GAS FREE) πριν την έκδοση του απαιτούμενου πιστοποιητικού, τότε θα πρέπει να παίρνονται τα παρακάτω ιδιαίτερα μέτρα προφύλαξης: 
α) Οι εργαζόμενοι θα πρέπει να φέρουν μία ανεξάρτητη από το περιβάλλον εργασίας αναπνευστική συσκευή ή αναπνευστική συσκευή με τροφοδότηση νωπού αέρα καθώς και ζώνη ασφαλείας με ιμάντα διάσωσης. 
β) Οι εργαζόμενοι δεν πρέπει να φέρουν υποδήματα που θα μπορούσαν να προξενήσουν σπινθήρες ή φόρμες εργασίας που δημιουργούν στατικό ηλεκτρισμό. 
γ) Για φωτισμό πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο φωτιστικά αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
δ) Στην είσοδο της δεξαμενής ή του κλειστού χώρου πρέπει να υπάρχει κατάλληλο πρόσωπο, που θα επιτηρεί την εργασία. 
ε) Εφόσον κρίνεται σκόπιμο για την αποτροπή κάθε κινδύνου, θα πρέπει να παρευρίσκονται άτομα με τα κατάλληλα πυροσβεστικά μέσα εξοικειωμένα με τη χρήση τους καθώς και μέσα διάσωσης. 

*¶ρθρο 17
Είσοδος σε χώρους με πιθανότητα έλλειψης οξυγόνου*1. Πριν μπει οποιοσδήποτε εργαζόμενος στους χώρους ασφαλείας (COFFERDAMS), δεξαμενές ζυγοστάθμισης, δεξαμενές νερού, χώρους αποθήκευσης άνθρακα, δεξαμενές καυσίμων ή άλλες δεξαμενές ή χώρους που πιθανό να υπάρχει ελαττωμένη ποσότητα οξυγόνου (κάτω από 18,5% κατ' όγκο) πρέπει: 
α) Οι χώροι να έχουν αεριστεί καλά με εμφύσηση νωπού αέρα ή με πλήρωση με νερό και κατόπιν κένωσή τους. 
β) Να γίνει έλεγχος από Χημικό Ναυτιλίας για να εξακριβωθεί η επάρκεια του οξυγόνου, ώστε οι εργαζόμενοι να μπορούν να παραμένουν σ' αυτούς χωρίς κίνδυνο και να έχει εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια (GAS FREE). 
2. Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (π.χ. διαρροή) ή περιεκτικότητα του χώρου εργασίας σε οξυγόνο μεγαλύτερη από 23% κατ' όγκο πρέπει αμέσως να διακοπούν οι εργασίες “εν θερμώ” και ο χώρος να θεωρηθεί ότι περιέχει εύφλεκτο αέριο και να ακολουθηθούν οι διαδικασίες εξαερισμού και έκδοσης πιστοποιητικού. 

*Αρθρο18
Εργασίες σε διπύθμενα, δεξαμενές ζυγοστάθμισης*1. Για εργασίες ή επιθεωρήσεις στενών και κλειστών χώρων όπως τα διπύθμενα ή οι κλειστές δεξαμενές ζυγοστάθμισης επιπρόσθετα από τα αναφερόμενα στα άρθρα 13 και 14 πρέπει: 
α) Να ορίζονται τουλάχιστον δύο άτομα που θα εργάζονται μαζί. 
β) Ο επιβλέπων τις εργασίες να βρίσκεται στην ανθρωποθυρίδα ή σε άλλη είσοδο. 
γ) Να χρησιμοποιούνται ατομικές φορητές ηλεκτρικές λάμπες έως 42 VOLTS. 
δ) Εάν υπάρχει ανάγκη, οι εργαζόμενοι να χρησιμοποιούν κατάλληλες αναπνευστικές συσκευές. 
2. Εφόσον στους παραπάνω χώρους έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί βλαβερά βερνίκια ή χρώματα ή αυτά έχουν αφαιρεθεί με βλαβερά ή εύφλεκτα διαλυτικά μέσα, δεν επιτρέπεται καμία εργασία πριν ο χώρος εξαεριστεί τελείως και ο αέρας ελεγχθεί και βρεθεί καθαρός. 
3. Η εργασία σε στενούς και κλειστούς χώρους πρέπει κατά το δυνατόν να οργανώνεται έτσι ώστε να μην απασχολούνται ταυτόχρονα εργαζόμενοι με διαφορετικό αντικείμενο εργασίας, εκτός αν υπάρχει ανάγκη συντονισμού των διαφορετικών εργασιών. 

*Αρθρο19
Εργασίες σε χώρους που χαρακτηρίζονται: Ασφαλείς για τον άνθρωπο-Μη ασφαλείς για θερμές εργασίες*1. Κατά την εκτέλεση εργασιών σε χώρους στους οποίους υπήρχαν εύφλεκτα αέρια και για τους οποίους έχει εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για την εκτέλεση μόνο ψυχρών εργασιών, πρέπει να παίρνονται οι παρακάτω προφυλάξεις: 
α) Να μη χρησιμοποιείται φωτιστικό ή ηλεκτρικό εργαλείο που δεν είναι αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
β) Να μην υπάρχουν εργαλεία ή άλλα αντικείμενα ή να χρησιμοποιούνται υποδήματα, που είναι δυνατό να προξενήσουν σπινθήρες. 
γ) Να μην υπάρχει ανοικτή φωτιά ή φλόγα. 
δ) Nα υπάρχει επαρκής εξαερισμός. 
ε) Οι εργαζόμενοι να μη καπνίζουν ούτε να φέρουν σπίρτα, αναπτήρες κλπ. 
2. Κατά την εκτέλεση εργασιών στους χώρους στους οποίους υπήρχαν σκόνες που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν έκρηξη και για τους οποίους έχει εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για την εκτέλεση μόνο ψυχρών εργασιών πρέπει: 
α) Τα φωτιστικά και οι άλλες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν να εμποδίζουν με κατάλληλες διατάξεις τη σκόνη να φτάσει στα επικίνδυνα για έκρηξη σημεία τους. 
β) Εκτός από τον επαρκή γενικό εξαερισμό να υπάρχουν κατάλληλοι τοπικοί αγωγοί εξαερισμού για να ελαχιστοποιούν, κατά το δυνατό την παραμονή στο χώρο εργασίας της σκόνης που παράγεται κατά την πορεία της εργασίας. 
γ) Ο συνδεδεμένος συλλέκτης σκόνης, να τοποθετείται σε ανοικτό μέρος και να είναι (εάν απαιτείται) εφοδιασμένος με διακόπτη αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
δ) Για την αποφυγή δεύτερου κινδύνου έκρηξης, η απαγόμενη σκόνη να μη σωρεύεται σε κλειστό χώρο. 
ε) Να μη χρησιμοποιούνται ή υπάρχουν εργαλεία ή υποδήματα ή άλλα αντικείμενα που μπορεί να προξενήσουν σπινθήρες. 
στ) Να απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα και η κατοχή σπίρτων, αναπτήρων κλπ.

*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Γ'
ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΩΝ**¶ρθρο 20
Καθαρισμός δεξαμενών φορτίου δεξαμενόπλοιων*1. Πριν την έναρξη εργασιών σε δεξαμενές φορτίου δεξαμενόπλοιων θα πρέπει οι δεξαμενές αυτές να καθαριστούν και να εξαεριστούν. Ο καθαρισμός πρέπει να γίνεται με εκτόξευση ζεστού νερού, ατμού ή χημικών διαλυμάτων με τη χρησιμοποίηση μηχανικών μέσων χωρίς την είσοδο εργαζομένων σ' αυτές και σε χώρο εκτός του ναυπηγείου ή της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης. Ο καθαρισμός να γίνει με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να εξατμιστούν τα πτητικά καύσιμα και να απομακρυνθούν τα κατάλοιπα καυσίμων (λάσπη κλπ.) όσο είναι πρακτικά δυνατό με μηχανικά μέσα. 
2. Τα εξαρτήματα για το πλύσιμο των δεξαμενών πρέπει: 
α) Να μην επιτρέπουν τη διαρροή ατμού στη δεξαμενή. 
β) Να μην προκαλούν τη δημιουργία σπινθήρων. 
γ) Να διαθέτουν σωληνώσεις και συνδέσεις που είναι ηλεκτρικά γειωμένες μεταξύ τους και με το πλοίο. 
δ) Να μην συμπεριλαμβάνουν οποιαδήποτε φορητά ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία ή αγωγούς που δεν είναι αντιεκρηκτικού τύπου. 
3. Ύστερα από το πλύσιμο των δεξαμενών, πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν τα καλύμματα από τις ανθρωποθυρίδες και τα άλλα ανοίγματα και να εξαεριστούν οι δεξαμενές ώστε να απομακρυνθούν τα αέρια καύσιμα. 
4. Σε περίπτωση που οι δεξαμενές φορτίου δεξαμενοπλοίων είχαν πληρωθεί με αδρανές αέριο (INTERT GAS) θα πρέπει πριν τον εξαερισμό τους να γίνει εμφύσηση αδρανούς αερίου, υποβιβασμός των υδρογονονανθράκων ή άλλων καυσίμων αερίων σε ποσοστό κάτω του 20% κατ' όγκο της δεξαμενής. 
5. Μετά τον εξαερισμό των δεξαμενών εκδίδεται από Χημικό Ναυτιλίας πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για την είσοδο του δεξαμενοπλοίου σε Ναυπηγείο ή Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη. 
Ύστερα από την έκδοση του παραπάνω πιστοποιητικού και εφόσον πρόκειται στη δεξαμενή να γίνουν θερμές εργασίες θα πρέπει τα υπολείμματα στα εσωτερικά τοιχώματα της δεξαμενής να πλυθούν ή να ξυστούν σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του Χημικού Ναυτιλίας που εκδίδει το πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια (GAS FREE) για εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών. 
6. Δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται πτητικά καύσιμα δεξαμενών ρευστών καυσίμων, κλειστών χώρων ή σωληνώσεων. Εφόσον η θερμοκρασία των δεξαμενών φορτίου παραμένει χαμηλή (κάτω του 150 C) είναι επιτρεπτή η χρησιμοποίηση πετρελαίου ή παρόμοιων υλικών, με σημείο ανάφλεξης μεγαλύτερο από 400 C, με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα κατάλοιπά τους θα αποξηρανθούν πλήρως και στη συνέχεια η δεξαμενή θα εξαεριστεί με ασφάλεια. Σε περίπτωση χρησιμοποίησης τοξικών ουσιών καθαρισμού, όπως π.χ. τριχλωροαιθυλένιο, πρέπει να παίρνεται μέριμνα ώστε τα υπολείμματα να απομακρύνονται τόσο από τυχόν εσοχές του χώρου όσο και από τα αποθέματα του καθαρισμού. Ακόμα θα πρέπει να προβλέπεται επαρκής εξαερισμός με σκοπό την παρεμπόδιση δημιουργίας συγκεντρώσεων επικίνδυνων αερίων. 
7. Τα επιστόμια, οι αντλίες, τα φίλτρα και άλλα συναφή εξαρτήματα που ανήκουν στα δίκτυα σωληνώσεων του πλοίου καθώς επίσης και οι σερπαντίνες προθέρμανσης (HEATING COILS), στις δεξαμενές φορτίου δεξαμενοπλοίων, πρέπει να καθαρίζονται με ατμό ή νερό ή κάποιο άλλο αποτελεσματικό μέσο. 
8. Δεξαμενές καυσίμων και σωληνώσεις που περιείχαν βενζόλιο πρέπει σε περίπτωση που η θερμοκρασία βρίσκεται κάτω από το σημείο απόψυξης του ρευστού (60 C να απαλλαγούν εντελώς από στερεοποιημένο βενζόλιο με πλύση με ατμό ή ζεστό νερό ή ελαφρύ πετρέλαιο (DIESEL OIL) ή ένα παρόμοιο με πτητικό υγρό. 
9. Δεν επιτρέπεται η παρουσία στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου μη εξουσιοδοτημένων προσώπων στη διάρκεια καθαρισμού των δεξαμενών του πλοίου πριν από την έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από εκρηκτικά αέρια. 
10. Στη διάρκεια καθαρισμού δεξαμενής φορτίου δεξαμενοπλοίων και πριν από την έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια δεν επιτρέπεται η εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών στις γειτονικές δεξαμενές, στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από τη δεξαμενή, στους χώρους ασφαλείας (COFFERDAMS) και στη δεξαμενή που καθαρίζεται. 

*¶ρθρο 21
Έκδοση πιστοποιητικών*Για την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια (GAS FREE) για επιθεώρηση, επισκευή, δεξαμενισμό, μετατροπή, κατασκευή, αγκυροβόλιο, παροπλισμό και οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία σε δεξαμενόπλοια για την οποία πρέπει να αρθεί η επικινδυνότητα ορισμένων χώρων τους, ισχύουν τα προβλεπόμενα στο άρθρο 13 και στις αντίστοιχες διατάξεις του Παραρτήματος της Υπουργικής Απόφασης 3232/41/89 (Β' 400).

*¶ρθρο 22
Εργασίες σε δεξαμενές φορτίων δεξαμενοπλοίων*1. Θερμές εργασίες 
Για την εκτέλεση θερμών εργασιών σε δεξαμενές φορτίου δεξαμενοπλοίων πέρα από τα προβλεπόμενα στα άρθρα 11, 14 του παρόντος Π. Δ/τος και στις αντίστοιχες διατάξεις του Παραρτήματος της Υπουργικής απόφασης 3232/41/89/(Β' 400) πρέπει: 
α) Να εκτελούνται μετρήσεις της συγκέντρωσης των εκρηκτικών αερίων το πολύ κάθε 3 ώρες και τα αποτελέσματα να αναγράφονται στο τηρούμενο από τον Τεχνικό Ασφάλειας βιβλίο. Σε περίπτωση που διαπιστωθεί ότι η συγκέντρωση των εκρηκτικών αερίων ξεπερνά το 1% του κατώτερου ορίου εκρηκτικότητας ή η συγκέντρωση του οξυγόνου κατ' όγκο είναι μικρότερη από 19,5% ή μεγαλύτερη από 22,5% θα πρέπει η εργασία να διακόπτεται αμέσως και να εξαερίζεται ο χώρος ώστε η συγκέντρωση των αερίων και η περιεκτικότητα του οξυγόνου να είναι στα προβλεπόμενα όρια. 
β) Κατά τη διάρκεια των παραπάνω θερμών εργασιών πρέπει να υπάρχουν στον τόπο εργασίας συνεχώς άτομα με τον κατάλληλο πυροσβεστικό εξοπλισμό, εξοικειωμένα με την χρήση του. 
γ) Να διατίθενται στους εργαζόμενους και να είναι έτοιμες για χρήση ατομικές αναπνευστικές συσκευές κατάλληλες για την ασφαλή απομάκρυνσή τους σε περίπτωση ανάγκης. 
2. Ψυχρές εργασίες. 
Για την εκτέλεση ψυχρών εργασιών σε δεξαμενές φορτίου δεξαμενοπλοίων για τις οποίες έχει εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια για εκτέλεση μόνο ψυχρών εργασιών, ισχύουν τα προβλεπόμενα στο άρθρο 19 του παρόντος Π.Δ/τος και στις αντίστοιχες διατάξεις του Παραρτήματος της Υπουργικής Απόφασης 3232/41/89 (Β' 400). 

*¶ρθρο 23
Είσοδος σε δεξαμενή φορτίου δεξαμενοπλοίων πριν την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών*Αν σε ιδιαίτερα εξαιρετική περίπτωση είναι απολύτως αναγκαία η είσοδος εργαζομένων σε δεξαμενή πριν την έκδοση πιστοποιητικού απαλλαγής από επικίνδυνα αέρια πρέπει να ληφθούν οι προφυλάξεις του άρθρου 16 του παρόντος διατάγματος.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Ειναι καλό να αναπτύσονται τέτοια θέματα που ελπίζουμε να οδηγήσουν σε κάτι καλύτερο

----------


## koukou

Αγαπητέ  Apostole, είναι υποχρέωση μας να προσπαθούμε ο καθένας μας όσο μπορεί, να ενημερώνει μέσα από αυτόν το διαδικτυακό τόπο που ασχολείται  με το επάγγελμά μας και την αγάπη μας για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα , τους ανθρώπους που ζουν καθημερινά σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις  ,και καλούνται να φέρουν εις πέρας εργασίες  που μπορεί να είναι επιβλαβής για την υγεία τους  !!!Η ανταλλαγή απόψεων και η ενημέρωση είναι  το καλύτερο όπλο του nautilia. Aν και νέος στο επάγγελμα του μηχανικού (μόνο 4 χρόνια έχω σε μηχανοστάσια) είδα, βλέπω και δυστυχώς θα συνεχίζω να βλέπω  , παρανομίες και ΄΄ εξυπνάδες ΄΄ , ηρωισμούς και ξεροκεφαλιές που θα τις παρομοίαζα με  Ρώσικη ρουλέτα!!!
Όπως αναγράφετε και στα περισσότερα κομοθέσια των εμπορικών πλοίων SAFETYFIRST !!!
Aν και λίγο μεγάλο το προηγούμενο  post αξίζει να το διαβάσουμε όλο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και να μη μένουμε μόνο στα χαρτιά ("έγραψα τη λίστα και είμαι εντάξει") αλλά να γίνεται βίωμα το ότι δεν μπάινουμε "να ρίξουμε μια ματιά" αν δεν είναι αλλι και αν δεν έχουν παρθεί τα μέτρα ασφαλείας.
poster.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και τα χαρτία (Check lists) είναι για να μας θυμήζουν τι πρέπει να κάνουμε. Θα πρέπει να φτάσουμε σε σημείο να μας "χτυπάει" το λάθος (πχ όταν πάει να μπει κάποιος σε χώρο χωρίς να τηρούνται τα μέτρα ασφαλέιας) στο μάτι σαν κάτι αφύσικο, ακόμα και αν κάτι δεν το λέει το χαρτί.

Για παράδειγμα στο ατύχημά εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...le_de_mars.cfm ο γραμματικός που σκοτώθηκε έκανε ΄τι προβλέπεται και ας μην έκανε χαρτί (work permit) αλλά δεν πήρε μέτρα για να μην γλιστρήσει και αυτί που πήγαν να τον σώσουν παρόλο που δεν ήξεραν τι ακριβώς έγινε δεν έλεγξαν την ατμόσφαιρα στο τάγκι πριν μπουν.

Πάντως πολύθ καλή η τακτική των εγκλέζων να βάζουν τα πορίσματα από τα ατυχήματα στο δίκτυο ώστε να μην ξαναγίνουν παρόμοια.

----------


## Eng

> Και να μη μένουμε μόνο στα χαρτιά ("έγραψα τη λίστα και είμαι εντάξει") αλλά να γίνεται βίωμα το ότι δεν μπάινουμε "να ρίξουμε μια ματιά" αν δεν είναι αλλι και αν δεν έχουν παρθεί τα μέτρα ασφαλείας.
> poster.jpg


Μιας και το προηγουμενο μυνημα το εσβησα, θα επανελθω γιατιοσο το βλεπω..κολλαω..
Θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πως θα μπορεσει ο κυριος της φωτο που ειναι ο standby guy να περασει τον εξοπλισμο που τοσο περιφανα και με χαμογελο κραταει μεσα απο το upper stool, να κατεβει το trunk, να φτασει στο tank top και απο εκει στην ανθρωποθυριδα για να μπεις στο DBT που εχει υψος 1,50?

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ έχω μπεί αρκετές σλλά φυσικά χωρίς λευκή φορμούλα και χαμογελάκι αφου μετά οπως ξέρεις βγαίνεις μαύρος!

----------


## koukou

> Εγώ έχω μπεί αρκετές σλλά φυσικά χωρίς λευκή φορμούλα και χαμογελάκι αφου μετά οπως ξέρεις βγαίνεις μαύρος!


Ο τύπος μπαίνει χαμογελώντας, αλλά δεν μας δείχνουν πώς βγαίνει !!!κατά την έξοδο του μόνο τα δόντια του θα είναι άσπρα!!!



Επίσης το κάθε τακάκι από πλοίο σε πλοίο διαφέρει ,άλλα έχουν οριζόντιες εισόδους ,και άλλα κάθετες ανάλογα και με το είδος της δεξαμενής  ,με αποτέλεσμα η κάθε είσοδος από το προσωπικό  να διαφέρει!!!Το σίγουρο είναι ότι την πληρώνουν τη νύφη οι μικροκαμωμένοι !!!

----------


## Eng

> Εγώ έχω μπεί αρκετές σλλά φυσικά χωρίς λευκή φορμούλα και χαμογελάκι αφου μετά οπως ξέρεις βγαίνεις μαύρος!





> Ο τύπος μπαίνει χαμογελώντας, αλλά δεν μας δείχνουν πώς βγαίνει !!!κατά την έξοδο του μόνο τα δόντια του θα είναι άσπρα!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Επίσης το κάθε τακάκι από πλοίο σε πλοίο διαφέρει ,άλλα έχουν οριζόντιες εισόδους ,και άλλα κάθετες ανάλογα και με το είδος της δεξαμενής  ,με αποτέλεσμα η κάθε είσοδος από το προσωπικό  να διαφέρει!!!Το σίγουρο είναι ότι την πληρώνουν τη νύφη οι μικροκαμωμένοι !!!


Ρε παιδια αυτα θα επρεπε να λεμε.. Η αποψη μου ειναι πως θα πρεπει τουλαχιστον να ενημερωνουμε τουσ νεους - ειτε ειναι ναυτικοι ειτε βοηθει αρχιμηχανικων - στο πως ειναι τα πραγματικα τα πραγματα και οχι οπως θελουν να μας τα πλασαρουν καποιοι! Καθε βαπορι ειναι μοναδικο και φυσικα το καθενα απο μονο του ειναι μια εμπειρια!
Εδω για να φανταστειτε εχω δυο αδερφα πουπαιδευω και εμφανιζουν τελειως διαφορετικα προβληματα..
Τελος παντων απλα θεωρω καλυτερο να ανφερουμε πως μπορουμε - μεσω των εμπειριων μας - να αναφερουμε εμπρακτους τροπους αντιμετωπισης σε οτι αφορα τις συνθηκες σε κλειστους χωρους, κ να μην μενουμε σε...διαφημιστικες μπροσουρες!

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να μπαίνεις είναι οι δεξαμενές να μην είχαν ποτέ καύσιμα ή λιπαντικά. Οσο και να αερίσεις το χώρο οι αναθημιάσεις κρύβονται παντού. Εν πλώ ειναι απίθανο να μπορέσεις να καθαρίσεις τέτοιες δεξαμενές ικανοποιητικά. Τώρα σε δεξαμενές Ballast μια καλή πρακτική που εχω χρησιμοποιήσει είναι το πρεσάρισμα της δεξαμενής με θάλασσα και μετά καλό στριπάρισμα. Τότε μόνο 100% καθαρός αέρας θα έρθει μέσώ των air pipes στην δεξαμενή και θα καθαριστούν τυχών λάσπες και κατάλοιπα (όσο ειναι δυνατόν). Φυσικά συνεχής αερισμός και απο τα δύο ή περισσότερα manholes (ένα να τραβά, και ενα να παρέχει), χρήση όλου του προστατευτικού εξοπλισμού και για τυχών στενά τάνκια ενα βιλάι δεμένο στον άνθρωπο που μπαίνει μέσα ώστε σε περίπτωση ανάγκης αν ειναι μακριά χωμένος να μπορεί να ειδοποιήσει. Φυσικά και ένα τηλεφώνημα στο control να κατεβάσουν τα μαχαίρια απο τις αντλίες ballast μην πάει κάποιο χεράκι στην λάθος στιγμή και μας πνίξει... Φυσικά και το άτομο που μπαίνει εκει να μην έχει κλειστοφοβία και να είναι με λογικό IQ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα φυσικά είναι μπροσούρα αφού είναι από βρετανικό MCA και είναι για να δείξει πως πρέπει να μπάινιε κάποιος σε κλειστούς χώρους. Η χάρτινη φόρμα είναι για τυχών χημικά που θα ακουμπήσουν στα ρούχα σου ώστε να μην σε κάψουν αν είναι καυστικά η συσκευή οξυγόνου για για την περίπτωση που η ατμόσφαιρα δεν έχει αρκετό οξυγόνο που μπορέι να έχει καταναλωθεί από τη διαδικασία οξέιδωσης της λαμαρίνας. Αν βγαίνει μαύρος ή άσπρος δεν έχει τόσο σημασία όσο αν βγάινιε ζωντανός και υγιής ή τον βγάζουν.
Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο συσκευές οξυγόνου φορητές ή με σωλήνα σε συσκευή απέξω. Κι αν φάινονται υπερβολικά ίσως και τα σημερινά θα φάινονταν υπερβολικά όταν κατέβαιναν στα μηχανοστάσια με ...σαγιονάρες οι Φιλιπινέζοι (και όχι μόνο).

----------


## Eng

Θα παω στο σχολιο του Απλοστολου που ειναι - κατα τη γνωμη μου - αυτου που εμπρακτα θα πρεπει να προσεξεις. Θεωρω οτι η αποψη του ειναι ο καλυτερος οδηγος για τους νεους της δουλειας. Εγω θα συμπληρωσω με την απάντηση του Παναγιωτη, πως αυτο που θα πρεπει να εχει ο καθενας μαζιτου ειναι ενα EEBD και Motorola με μια οπωσδηποτε (τουλαχιστον) spare μπαταρια. Ενημερωση του Αξιωματικου Φυλακης στη Γεφυρα με το που κατεβαινεις απο το Deck στο πρωτο χωρο και αν τι κατεβασμα εχει συνεχεια (δειτε την περιγραφη μου παραπανω), ενημερωση του Α.Φ για καθε εισοδο σε επιμερους χωρο π.χ απο TST σε DBT.
Τωρα μου φαινεται πως ειμαστε πιο real time ετσι ?  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Και φυσικά όχι τσιγκουνιές σε κόσμο! 2 τουλάχιστο απ' έξω ένας στην είσοδο και ένας μέσα! 2 EEBD καλύτερα κατ 'εμέ απο αναπνευστική συσκευή εφόσον ο χώρος ειναι καθαρός. ο φακός να ειναι waterproof (δεν θα υπάρχει χειρότερο απο μία συσκότηση στο μαυρο λαβύρινθο)

----------


## Eng

> Και φυσικά όχι τσιγκουνιές σε κόσμο! 2 τουλάχιστο απ' έξω ένας στην είσοδο και ένας μέσα! 2 EEBD καλύτερα κατ 'εμέ απο αναπνευστική συσκευή εφόσον ο χώρος ειναι καθαρός. ο φακός να ειναι waterproof (δεν θα υπάρχει χειρότερο απο μία συσκότηση στο μαυρο λαβύρινθο)


Ωπα ωπα...
Και οχι ΠΟΤΕ ενας φακος... :Very Happy: 
Τουλαχιστον δυο ο..βασικος παιχτης και δικο του φακο ο βοηθος.
Εμενα σε ταγκι καηκαν και οι...τρεις φακοι μου και του βοηθου του ηχαν πεσει οι μπαταριες (καθ οτι Πιππινος και δεν τον ειχε φορτισει..) 
Τελικα ο Διαολος σπαει το ποδαρι του καμια φορα!  :Razz:

----------


## koukou

Είναι πολύ σωστή η τοποθέτηση σου , όμως οι φίλοι ¶γγλοι στην μπροσούρα τους δείχνουν τον ιδανικότερο τρόπο εισόδου σε μια δεξαμενή!!!πολλές φορές ακόμα και οι πιο ΄΄ οργανωμένοι ΄΄ όπως οι ¶γγλοι χρησιμοποιούν προσωπίδες για τριβή επιφανειών (αυτές με το φιλτράκι στα πλάγια )    
 Στην πραγματικότητα θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος πόσα από τα πλοία μας έχουν κομπρεσέρ παροχής οξυγόνου για  προσωπίδες  εργασίας σε κλειστούς χώρους ή για προσωπίδες δυτών (ολικής κάλυψης του προσώπου );;;
Υπάρχει βέβαια τρόπος να εισέρθεις στον χώρο της δεξαμενής από άνθρωποθυρίδα και με    αναπνευστική συσκευή πλάτης (τύπου AGA πυρόσβεσής ) αρκεί να έχει μεγάλα λάστιχα ώστε να την περάσεις πρώτα δεμένη με ένα σχοινί ,να κατέβεις  τα πρώτα σκαλιά(εάν έχει) να φορέσεις την μάσκα πριν βρεθεί το κεφάλι σου μέσα στην δεξαμενή να την ενεργοποιήσεις  και  με την βοήθεια ενός συναδέρφου που θα βρίσκεται έξω από την δεξαμενή να σου δίνει μπόσικα στο σχοινί της αναπνευστικής συσκευής  και στο σχοινί ασφαλείας  μέχρι την στιγμή που θα πατήσεις στον πυθμένα της δεξαμενής και μπορέσεις να την τοποθετήσεις στην πλάτη σου!!!
Να σημειώσω ότι αυτός ο τρόπος είναι πρακτικός σε δεξαμενές  με διαστάσεις που επιτρέπουν σε κάποιον να μείνει τουλάχιστον γονατιστός (1.30μ-1.50μ)!!!
 προσωπικά έχω μπει σε διπύθμενο μηχανοστασίου ,δίπλα ακριβός από την Κ/Μ, για να βιδώσω καπάκι χωρίσματος διπυθμένου, και να καθαρίσω την αναρρόφηση  κυτών που είχε πιάσει μούργα, αποτέλεσμα   αυτού  ήταν ότι μέσα στο διπύθμενο από τους περίπου 130πόντους, οι 30 με 40 να είναι πλημμυρισμένοι  με κύτη !!!δηλαδή δουλεία για να γίνεις μαύρος έως και το εσώρουχο σου, καθώς  δεν φαινόταν τα κύτη στο πρώτο section του διπυθμένου .όπως καταλαβαίνετε δούλεψε τσαφα τσουφα για το σκουλάρισμα!!!
Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα για την ασφάλεια μου ήταν γάντια  (ελαστικά, όχι Ιατρικά )-μπότες πυρόσβεσης- ολόσωμη φόρμα εσωτερικά –άσπρη ολόσωμη προστασίας χημικών (εξωτερικά) –αναπνευστική συσκευή πλάτης  τύπου AGA (πυρόσβεσης )-φακό κεφαλής για να έχω ελεύθερα χέρια  - και μισό κιλό κιμά… ουπς λάθος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .                  
 Σημείωση :η  αναπνευστική συσκευή AGA  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως συσκευή κατάδυσης!!!

----------


## Eng

> Είναι πολύ σωστή η τοποθέτηση σου , όμως οι φίλοι ¶γγλοι στην μπροσούρα τους δείχνουν τον ιδανικότερο τρόπο εισόδου σε μια δεξαμενή!!!πολλές φορές ακόμα και οι πιο ΄΄ οργανωμένοι ΄΄ όπως οι ¶γγλοι χρησιμοποιούν προσωπίδες για τριβή επιφανειών (αυτές με το φιλτράκι στα πλάγια )    
>  Στην πραγματικότητα θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος πόσα από τα πλοία μας έχουν κομπρεσέρ παροχής οξυγόνου για  προσωπίδες  εργασίας σε κλειστούς χώρους ή για προσωπίδες δυτών (ολικής κάλυψης του προσώπου );;;
> Υπάρχει βέβαια τρόπος να εισέρθεις στον χώρο της δεξαμενής από άνθρωποθυρίδα και με    αναπνευστική συσκευή πλάτης (τύπου AGA πυρόσβεσής ) αρκεί να έχει μεγάλα λάστιχα ώστε να την περάσεις πρώτα δεμένη με ένα σχοινί ,να κατέβεις  τα πρώτα σκαλιά(εάν έχει) να φορέσεις την μάσκα πριν βρεθεί το κεφάλι σου μέσα στην δεξαμενή να την ενεργοποιήσεις  και  με την βοήθεια ενός συναδέρφου που θα βρίσκεται έξω από την δεξαμενή να σου δίνει μπόσικα στο σχοινί της αναπνευστικής συσκευής  και στο σχοινί ασφαλείας  μέχρι την στιγμή που θα πατήσεις στον πυθμένα της δεξαμενής και μπορέσεις να την τοποθετήσεις στην πλάτη σου!!!
> Να σημειώσω ότι αυτός ο τρόπος είναι πρακτικός σε δεξαμενές  με διαστάσεις που επιτρέπουν σε κάποιον να μείνει τουλάχιστον γονατιστός (1.30μ-1.50μ)!!!
>  προσωπικά έχω μπει σε διπύθμενο μηχανοστασίου ,δίπλα ακριβός από την Κ/Μ, για να βιδώσω καπάκι χωρίσματος διπυθμένου, και να καθαρίσω την αναρρόφηση  κυτών που είχε πιάσει μούργα, αποτέλεσμα   αυτού  ήταν ότι μέσα στο διπύθμενο από τους περίπου 130πόντους, οι 30 με 40 να είναι πλημμυρισμένοι  με κύτη !!!δηλαδή δουλεία για να γίνεις μαύρος έως και το εσώρουχο σου, καθώς  δεν φαινόταν τα κύτη στο πρώτο section του διπυθμένου .όπως καταλαβαίνετε δούλεψε τσαφα τσουφα για το σκουλάρισμα!!!
> Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα για την ασφάλεια μου ήταν γάντια  (ελαστικά, όχι Ιατρικά )-μπότες πυρόσβεσης- ολόσωμη φόρμα εσωτερικά –άσπρη ολόσωμη προστασίας χημικών (εξωτερικά) –αναπνευστική συσκευή πλάτης  τύπου AGA (πυρόσβεσης )-φακό κεφαλής για να έχω ελεύθερα χέρια  - και μισό κιλό κιμά… ουπς λάθος .                  
>  Σημείωση :η  αναπνευστική συσκευή AGA  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως συσκευή κατάδυσης!!!


Να ρωτησω κατι για αυτη τη συσκευη που εχεισ στη πλατη, την ανθρωποθυριδα - κυκλο 400R ή την οβαλ 600*400 πως την περνας? Την βγαζεις, περνας την ανθρωποθυριδα και την ξαναβαζεις? Και η δουλεια που πας να κανεις ειναι επιθεωρηση για επισκευη.
Τελος πάντων, ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του και βεβαια εξαρταται σε τι βαπορι μιλαμε. Τωρα αν εισαι σε 350αρι με DBT 3m και ανθρωποθυριδες 1,5m ακτινα, τοτε μπαινεις και με τις παντες.
Πάντως επειδη σημερα ημουν στο cofferdam της Κ.Μ για να μπορεσω να δω το Samptank που ειχε crack μπηκα ετσι, εχοντας full εξαερισμο και καλο καθαρισμο της δεξαμενης και του γυρο χωρου. Διαστασεις? Υψος cofferdam 1,65μ. M/Hs στρογγυλες R300. Ο ώμος μου ειναι σκισμενος αυτη τη στιγμη... Γι αυτο σου λεω, πως ολες αυτες οι μπροσουρες ειναι (που λεει κ το ασμα) _Για τα ματια του κοσμου_!! 
Ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγισεις κ συγνωμη αν βγαινει κατι τετοιο απο τα λεγομενα μου απλα μου τη δεινουν αυτες οι..ιστοριες, οπως και καθε παρομοια ιστορια που δειχνουν οτι ολα ειναι υπεροχα και χαρουμενα σε ενα καραβι! Και το θεμα ειναι πως ολες αυτες οι ιστοριες γινονται πιστευτες απο τα νεα παιδια και ανεβαινοντας πανω στο βαπορι - ερχομενοι σε επαφη μ την πραγματικοτητα - παθαινουν τρελη ψυχρολουσια!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας κρατήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα εκτός από τα χαμόγελα της φωτογραφίας και ας προσπαθήσουμε να βλέπουμε τέτοιες εικόνες στα βαπόρια. Υπάρχουν  και μοικρότες αναπνευστικές συσκευές αν και οι καλύτερες είναι οι μεγάλες. Υπάρχουν και συσκευές που δίνουν οξυγόνο με σωλήνα από έξω (μοιάζουν με κομπρεσέρ αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς) ή αυτές με τις μπουκάλες σε καρότσι με μακρύ σωλήνα μέχρι τη μάσκα. Έχω αρκετές φορές βάλει φωνές σε ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν να μπουν σε χώρους κλειστούς έτσι ή έχω τσακωθεί όταν ακούω πατέντες του στυλ "να βάλουμε το κομπρεσέρ να στέλνει αέρα μέσα". Αν επιμείνετε θα πάρουν συσκευές αν δεν επιμέινετε δεν θα πάρουν, σας το λέω από εμπειρία, είναι απλο λες "εγώ κόσμο δεν βάζω να δουλέψει έτσι, εγώ φυλακή δεν πάω". 

Η έλλειψη οξυγόνου είναι το πιο ύπουλο πράγμα γιατί πολλές φορές δεν την καταλαβαίνει χωρίς όργανο μέτρησης (και τέτοιο ζητήστε να έχετε). Τα ανοίγματα δεν εξασφαλίζουν ότ υπάρχει αρκετό οξυγόνο μια κια πρέπει η να υπάρχει συνεχής ροή αέρα και σε τέτοια παροχή που να μπορεί να ανανεώσει τον αέρα του χώρου και ο αέρας να έρχεται από εξωτερικό χώρο ώστε να είναι σίγουρο ότι έρχεται καθαρός αέρας και όχι αέρας με μειωμένη περιεκτικότητα. Πρέπει το οξυγόνο να είναι 21% στον όγκο του αέρα από εκεί και κάτω:
18~21% Δεν υπάρχουν συμπτώματα στο άτομο.
11~18% Μείωση σωματικής και πνευματικής ικανότητας χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει το άτομο (κίνδυνος για άλλου είδος ατύχημα όπως πτώση, κ.λπ.)
8~11% Πιθανότητα λιποθυμίας σε λίγα λεπτά χωρίς προειδοποίηση κίνδυνος θανάτου κάτω από 11%.
6~8% Λιποθυμπία πολύ σύντομα. Μπορέι να επανέλθει αν τον βγάλουν έξω αμέσως (και του δώσουν οξυγόνο).
0~6% Λιποθυμία σχεδόν αμέσως, πιθανή εγκεφαλική βλάβη ακόμα κι αν διασωθεί.

Νομίζω ότι "δεν βαριέσαι" δεν σηκώνει σε κάτι τέτοια ούτε "τόσες φορές μπήκα και δεν έπαθα τίποτα" μία φορά γίνεται η στραβή.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να ρωτησω κατι για αυτη τη συσκευη που εχεισ στη πλατη, την ανθρωποθυριδα - κυκλο 400R ή την οβαλ 600*400 πως την περνας? Την βγαζεις, περνας την ανθρωποθυριδα και την ξαναβαζεις? Και η δουλεια που πας να κανεις ειναι επιθεωρηση για επισκευη.
> Τελος πάντων, ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του και βεβαια εξαρταται σε τι βαπορι μιλαμε. Τωρα αν εισαι σε 350αρι με DBT 3m και ανθρωποθυριδες 1,5m ακτινα, τοτε μπαινεις και με τις παντες.
> Πάντως επειδη σημερα ημουν στο *cofferdam* της Κ.Μ για να μπορεσω να δω το *Samptank* που ειχε crack μπηκα ετσι, εχοντας full εξαερισμο και καλο καθαρισμο της δεξαμενης και του γυρο χωρου. Διαστασεις? Υψος cofferdam 1,65μ. M/Hs στρογγυλες R300. Ο ώμος μου ειναι σκισμενος αυτη τη στιγμη... Γι αυτο σου λεω, πως ολες αυτες οι μπροσουρες ειναι (που λεει κ το ασμα) _Για τα ματια του κοσμου_!! 
> Ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγισεις κ συγνωμη αν βγαινει κατι τετοιο απο τα λεγομενα μου απλα μου τη δεινουν αυτες οι..ιστοριες, οπως και καθε παρομοια ιστορια που δειχνουν οτι ολα ειναι υπεροχα και χαρουμενα σε ενα καραβι! Και το θεμα ειναι πως ολες αυτες οι ιστοριες γινονται πιστευτες απο τα νεα παιδια και ανεβαινοντας πανω στο βαπορι - ερχομενοι σε επαφη μ την πραγματικοτητα - παθαινουν τρελη ψυχρολουσια!!!


Γιώργο κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξήγηση τι είναι αυτά τα ταγκια , γι αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν ! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργο κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξήγηση τι είναι αυτά τα ταγκια , γι αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν !


Ok, λοιπον Cofferdam ειναι ο στεγανος χωρος που βρισκεται βυθισμενος μεσα σε ενα υγρο, ουτοσώστε να μπορει να φιλοξενει διαφορα αντικειμενα που χρειζουν εργασια / προσοχή (που σε άλλη περιπτωση θα ηταν απλά βυθισμενα στο νερο). Στη προκειμενη περιπτωση το cofferdam εδω ειναι σαν ο "κενος χωρος" μεταξύ ταγκιων που συνορεύουν ωστε σε περιπτωση κρακ του ενος να μην επιρεαζεται το άλλο. 

Samptank, ειναι το ταγκι που βρισκεται κατω απο την Κ.Μηχανη και εχει την έννοια του να πεφτουν εκει οτι διαρροες μπορει να συμβουν στη Μηχανη οπως λαδιου, καυσιμου, νερου κλπ. Πολυ παρόμοιο παραδειγμα ειναι η λεκανη που βρισκεται κατω απο τα manifold ενος γκαζαδικου, οπου εκει μαζευονται τυχων διαρροες που δημιουργουνται απο ξεκοτσαρισμα σωλίνων. To Samp tank εχει συνηθως χωρητικοτητα γυρως τα 50κυβικα και εχει δικτυο που ενωνεται με τη σεντινα, σε περιπτωση που γεμισει.

----------


## koukou

> Να ρωτησω κατι για αυτη τη συσκευη που εχεισ στη πλατη, την ανθρωποθυριδα - κυκλο 400R ή την οβαλ 600*400 πως την περνας? Την βγαζεις, περνας την ανθρωποθυριδα και την ξαναβαζεις? Και η δουλεια που πας να κανεις ειναι επιθεωρηση για επισκευη.
> Τελος πάντων, ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του και βεβαια εξαρταται σε τι βαπορι μιλαμε. Τωρα αν εισαι σε 350αρι με DBT 3m και ανθρωποθυριδες 1,5m ακτινα, τοτε μπαινεις και με τις παντες.
> Πάντως επειδη σημερα ημουν στο cofferdam της Κ.Μ για να μπορεσω να δω το Samptank που ειχε crack μπηκα ετσι, εχοντας full εξαερισμο και καλο καθαρισμο της δεξαμενης και του γυρο χωρου. Διαστασεις? Υψος cofferdam 1,65μ. M/Hs στρογγυλες R300. Ο ώμος μου ειναι σκισμενος αυτη τη στιγμη... Γι αυτο σου λεω, πως ολες αυτες οι μπροσουρες ειναι (που λεει κ το ασμα) _Για τα ματια του κοσμου_!! 
> Ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγισεις κ συγνωμη αν βγαινει κατι τετοιο απο τα λεγομενα μου απλα μου τη δεινουν αυτες οι..ιστοριες, οπως και καθε παρομοια ιστορια που δειχνουν οτι ολα ειναι υπεροχα και χαρουμενα σε ενα καραβι! Και το θεμα ειναι πως ολες αυτες οι ιστοριες γινονται πιστευτες απο τα νεα παιδια και ανεβαινοντας πανω στο βαπορι - ερχομενοι σε επαφη μ την πραγματικοτητα - παθαινουν τρελη ψυχρολουσια!!!


Η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή είναι samptank, που συνορεύει με διπύθμενα διαμερίσματος μηχανοστασίου (maestrokosta, διπύθμενα στην δικιά μας ορολογία !!!)
Μην ανησυχείς περί παρεξηγήσεως ,συζήτηση, διάλογο και παραδείγματα αναφέρουμε δεν είναι ιστορίες για παιδάκια… 
Την συσκευή δεν την έβαλα στην πλάτη πριν μπω στην δεξαμενή…. Την έβαλα αφού πάτησα στον πυθμένα της (στην πλάτη) τη μάσκα τη φόρεσα με το που έβαλα το κεφάλι μέσα .
Οι μώλωπες και οι γρατζουνιές είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο τις εργασίας σε στενούς χώρους !!! 
η εργασία είχε να κάνει με λάθος της παραλαβής (ξέχασαν να κλείσουν την θυρίδα ) η μηχανή τελικά είχε κράκ στο κάρτερ με αποτέλεσμα να γεμίζει με λάδι τα διπύθμενα και να βαράει το alarm  κυτών (στην κονσόλα του control) δίχως να έχουν γίνει εργασίες καθαρισμού στο μηχανοστάσιο(νερά)

----------


## Eng

> Η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή είναι samptank, που συνορεύει με διπύθμενα διαμερίσματος μηχανοστασίου (maestrokosta, διπύθμενα στην δικιά μας ορολογία !!!)
> Μην ανησυχείς περί παρεξηγήσεως ,συζήτηση, διάλογο και παραδείγματα αναφέρουμε δεν είναι ιστορίες για παιδάκια… 
> Την συσκευή δεν την έβαλα στην πλάτη πριν μπω στην δεξαμενή…. Την έβαλα αφού πάτησα στον πυθμένα της (στην πλάτη) τη μάσκα τη φόρεσα με το που έβαλα το κεφάλι μέσα .
> Οι μώλωπες και οι γρατζουνιές είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο τις εργασίας σε στενούς χώρους !!! 
> η εργασία είχε να κάνει με λάθος της παραλαβής (ξέχασαν να κλείσουν την θυρίδα ) η μηχανή τελικά είχε κράκ στο κάρτερ με αποτέλεσμα να γεμίζει με λάδι τα διπύθμενα και να βαράει το alarm  κυτών (στην κονσόλα του control) δίχως να έχουν γίνει εργασίες καθαρισμού στο μηχανοστάσιο(νερά)


Πραγματικα σε χαιρομαι γιατι καταφερνεις και τηρεις αυτο που αναγραφουμε σε ολα τα βαπορια Safety + First. Απλά για να σου πω τι εχω στα υποψην στο προηγουμενο μυνημα ειναι αυτή η φωτο..http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=254&page=133 και βεβαια αναφερομαι στο DBT. 
Γι αυτο λεο πως στενος χωρος απο στενο χωρο διαφερουν και πως - και εδω επιμενω - θα πρεπει να ανφερουν και αυτη τη περιπτωση. Και αν το Samptank ειναι μερικα τετραγωνικα στη φωτο που σου δειχνω μιλαμε για DBT που ξέρεις ποσο χαος ειναι. 
Ετσι λοιπον να πω πως οι φωτο θα πρεπει να δειχνουν ΠΩΣ θα κατεβεις / αντιμετωπισεις μια τετοια δεξαμενη. Δυστυχως δεν φενεται στη φωτο αλλα ο Γραμματικος ειχε μαζι του ΕΕΒD. Και αυτη η συσκευη πραγματικα Σωζει!!! 
Γιατι απλα παει παντου.. 
Αυτο λοιπον φιλοι μου ηταν ο σκοπος για ολη αυτη τη φαινομενικη αντιρρησια που ειχα!

----------


## Eng

Τα συμπερσματα δικα σας...

Φωτο 1.

WBT

DSC03117.JPG

Φωτο 2.

Cofferdam κατω απο FOT με πετρελαια κατω λογω κρακ. Θυμαστε 


> Υψος cofferdam 1,65μ. M/Hs στρογγυλες R300.


 εδω το υψος ηταν 500mm με R300.

DSC03150.JPG

Τα χαμογελλα των αρματωμενων αστακων κυριων αραγε θα συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν???

----------


## koukou

Μάλλον θα τους βγει σε ίλιγγο !!!
Σε τι πλοίο είναι ;

----------


## Eng

Ενα γκαζαδικακι 40αρι! Το πλατος του Wing Tnk ειναι 1,1 και το υψος μεχρι το Btm 22μ. Καλα ειναι!!

----------


## koukou

> Ενα γκαζαδικακι 40αρι! Το πλατος του Wing Tnk ειναι 1,1 και το υψος μεχρι το Btm 22μ. Καλα ειναι!!


Φανταστικό και χωρίς αλεξίπτωτο ….

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα ήταν λειψό το θέμα αν δεν βάζαμε αυτά που μας έδωσε από την εμπειρία του στο θέμα για τα γκαζάδικα o καπτα Πάρης.



> *ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ* 
> *ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ.*
> Κλειστοί χώροι είναι οι δεξαμενές φορτίου έρματος, καυσίμων, νερού, λιπαντικών καταλοίπων, ιζημάτων, λυμάτων, στεγανών. Επίσης ο χώρος στη μονάδα καθαρισμού του αδρανούς αερίου (SCRUBBER UNIT), καθώς το υδάτινο ανεπίστρεπτο του αδρανούς (DECK WATER SEAL) αλλά και ο οποιοσδήποτε χώρος στον οποίο η είσοδος είναι περιορισμένη εφόσον δεν γίνεται συνεχής αερισμός. Έτσι η ατμόσφαιρα του μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνη εξαιτίας της ύπαρξης εξατμίσεων φορτίου, τοξικών αερίων αδρανούς αερίου ή ανεπάρκειας οξυγόνου. Διαρροή φορτίου μπορεί να έχουμε στο αντλιοστάσιο, στα στεγανά (COFFERDAMS), στη δεξαμενή διαχωρισμένου έρματος και γενικά σε δεξαμενές που γειτονεύουν με τις δεξαμενές φορτίου.
> Πάντοτε υποψιαζόμαστε την ύπαρξη εξατμίσεων φορτίου, ακόμα και σε δεξαμενή στην οποία έγινε πλύσιμο και εξαερισμός. Σε κλειστούς χώρους που περιείχαν νερό, υγρασία, αδρανές αέριο ή συνδέονται ή γειτονεύουν με αδρανοποιημένες δεξαμενές, υποψιαζόμαστε ανεπάρκεια οξυγόνου.
> 
> *ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ.*
> Θα σταματήσουμε το εξαερισμό στον κλειστό χώρο και μετά από δέκα λεπτά τουλάχιστον θα μετρήσουμε από το κατάστρωμα με τους φορητούς μετρητές για εξατμήσεις φορτίου, τοξικά αέρια και το οξυγόνο.
> Ακόμη και αν πάρουμε ικανοποιητικές ενδείξεις, θα πρέπει να υποψιαζόμαστε την ύπαρξη εχθρικής ατμόσφαιρας στον πυθμένα της δεξαμενής και γενικά στους απόκρυφους χώρου της καθΆ όσον τα αέρια που ανιχνεύουμε είναι βαρύτερα από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα. Πρέπει λοιπόν να κατέβουμε στα κατώτερα μέρη της δεξαμενής για πρόσθετες μετρήσεις και συστήνεται πάρα πολύ το άτομο που θα μπει στη δεξαμενή να είναι εφοδιασμένο με προσωπικούς μετρητές αερίων οι οποίοι θα παρέχουν ακουστικό συναγερμό με περίπτωση που η ατμόσφαιρα δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη.
> Όταν οι μετρήσεις είναι ικανοποιητικές λέμε ότι η δεξαμενή για τη στιγμή που μετρήθηκε ήταν ελεύθερη. 
> ...

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΘΟΥΝ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΩΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΘΥΡΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΑΝΕΜΗΣΤΗΡΑ ΑΕΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΗ ΕΞΑΕΡΟΣΗ.ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΟΣΗ ΕΑΝ Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΕΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΕΣ

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΤΟ SUM TANK ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΤΗΣ Κ.Μ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ COFFERDAN ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SUM TANK ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΧΕΙΣ ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΡΑΚ ΣΤΟ SUM TANK

----------


## xaloba

Επειδη μας διαβαζουν και ανθρωποι που πρωτη φορα ακουνε καποιες εννοιες, καλο ειναι τις γραφουμε σωστα και οχι οπως συνηθιζονται να προφερονται η αλλοιωνονται...

Ετσι λοιπον εχουμε

SUMP = ελαιολεκανη μηχανης

COFFERDAM = υδατοστεγες διαμερισμα

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΙ, ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΦΙΛΑΣ ΤΟ ΤΗ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ.ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ Η ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΥΠΤΕΙ .ΕΧΕ ΥΠΟΨΙΝΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΣΟΥΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΤΕΥΘΗ

----------


## xaloba

Καλα καλα οτι πεις... Εχε μονο υποψη σου οτι μπροστα παει ο ανθρωπος που προσπαθει να παραδεχεται & να διορθωνει τα οποια λαθη του και οχι ο εγωιστης. Και αυτο ισχυει ειτε εισαι 10 ειτε 65 ειτε 100 χρονων... 

Δεν με ενδιαφερει καν τι ξερεις και τι οχι, με ενδιαφερει ομως καποια πραγματα να ακουγονται σωστα και να μαθαινονται σωστα, μονο τοτε θα παμε μπροστα. Η ημιμαθεια ξερεις λενε ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας...

----------


## nikos1945

ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΗΝΕΙ ΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ειναι σημαντικό το θέμα μιαμκαι έχει σκάσει κόσμος μέσα σε τάγκια επειδή κάποιος ειπε "δε βαριέσαι" όπως ειδαμε. 
Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δουμε τι πρ΄πειει να κάνουμε και τι να προσέχουμε αν στέλνουμε κόσμο να δουλέψει σε περιορισμένους χώρους πολλά από αυτά τα συζητήσαμε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε (1-7-2016) είναι υποχρεωτική η εφαρμογή του κεφαλαίου της SOLAS που ορίζει ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό ν;α υπάρχουν ανπνευστικές συσκευές στα βαπόρια για την είσοδο σε κλειστούς χώρους όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ*.

----------


## george123

Η δημοσίευση κάνει λόγο ότι καθίσταται υποχρεωτική η παρουσία και χρήση συσκευής μέτρησης ποσοστού οξυγόνου στην ατμόσφαιρα και όχι για αναπνευστική συσκευή.

----------

